# Do you get rated low bc you are ugly?



## Prince suni (Aug 8, 2018)

I have been driving for Uber for one month now. I have been getting a lot of 1 stars lately. I drive pretty safely but once the riders see my face, they look disgusted, repulsed especially the female pax and they give me attitude. I am a little overweight with average looking face. Not deformed or anything. Just people don’t like to make eye contact with me. Also I do have bad breath which is a medical condition I always had. I notice Bad vibe in the car to the point I wanna quit Uber. The pax just gives me bad attitude.. don’t know how I should react when they treat me like this? I had five women sitting in the back, not trying to sit near me even though there’s no space in the back. I was hella pissed. I feel like a goddam loser!

I admit I don’t consider myself bad looking but I do try to look professional at all times, also wearing suit and tie. My Uber rating right now is 4.42. I was wondering if attractive Uber Drivers get higher ratings just for their looks? It’s women who give me crap ratings once they exit the car. They run away like I am some kind of criminal or subhuman. What should I do to improve? I can’t change my looks. I mean all Uber and taxi drivers are old, unattractive like me. Pax treating me like I am invisible.

It’s a tough world out there! Why is trying to make money so damm hard! Society is so judgemental, rather than rating you on your performance. Is it over for me? Pax just don’t like me at all for some reason. Damm I didn’t know being ugly was so tough! Depressed as ****. And I am gonnna get deactivated soon! Should I report to Uber pax r rating me solely on looks? Not performance? I feel constantly bullied by the pax,, feel like a circus freak!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I wasn’t 100% sure that my great ratings and tips were because of my looks. 

Now I know. 

Sorry bud.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Buy a bottle of mouthwash and a bag of breath mints and drive at night.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

I don't know about all this, but I do know why some riders do rate low: confidence. Specifically lack thereof, in your case. Drivers who worry about approval and stuff totally out of their control subtly give off nervous vibes and pax can sense this. Sloth from "The Goonies" was as ugly as you can get but by the end of the movie, managed to charm and become beloved by a group of misfit children and the viewing audience. You're making a big deal out of nothing.

I suppose, however, you could check that you are deaf/hard of hearing. You don't have to worry about talking with pax, it nullifies your bad breath issues and you can listen to what pax say about you when they think you can't hear them!


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

That's horrible dude!!!!!

Chew gum and whatever your doing in the chat department, stop and do the complete opposite.....my wife took an Uber with a guy that looked like Mr. Burns from the Simpsons, he was 4.95..... I'll bet your not confident in the social game or lacking there. Either way it's still sad in a way, considering we are only get paid to go from point A to B.


----------



## Prince suni (Aug 8, 2018)

Z129 said:


> Buy a bottle of mouthwash and a bag of breath mints and drive at night.


I might scare off the riders more if I drive at night due to my looks. I had a female pax cancelling the trip once she got into my car. She thought I was a serial rapist or something. I also offer plenty of mints and candy to my riders including ice cold bottled water. And mints and mouth doesn't really help with the bad breath condition. I had appendix surgery three years ago which causes the bad breath.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

I'm ugly as fk (According to my ex) but I rarely see those one stars. Work on your confidence and people skills. Shower and smell good. Unless you look like chewbacca or bigfoot I don't see why anyone would rate you low for looks.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

You generally have 500 rides to get your ratings situated. Be more selective in who you pick up until you get your ratings up. Most of us will not pick up a rider with a rating below 4.7 or 4.8. Be selective in who you pick up, and be friendly to those who you do pick up and your ratings will be fine. Oh, and avoid 5-star pax altogether. You don't need to be dealing with new riders who don't know how ratings work. Let someone else teach them.


----------



## Prince suni (Aug 8, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> I'm ugly as fk (According to my ex) but I rarely see those one stars. Work on your confidence and people skills. Shower and smell good. Unless you look like chewbacca or bigfoot I don't see why anyone would rate you low for looks.[/QUOTE
> This is the hard reality for ugly people like me. People treat you solely on your looks alone. Women r my worst critics!


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

Eat some ginger, have mint tea or mint capsules, wear a wig, put some light cologne on, spray a bit of ozium in the car before each trip, act confident. I think you know all this but it seems you might be trolling.
I'm blessed with decent looks, all I offer is water and barf bags, rarely clean my car, never wear a suit (except New year's, I got an invite to a hot girls apartment because of that) smoke weed and cigarettes and vape in my car (not while driving except vape) but my car smell nice and not to brag but I seem to have charm because of which I regularly flirt with girls who are 8, 9, and 10s and can get lucky if I want and have a 4.91 rating after more than 4300 rides. If you aren't trolling you'll figure out what works out best for you in time, mask the bad breath with other scents (the advice I gave above), be confident and try to develop some charm. I would like to see a selfie of you to determine if people would actually rate you bad based on your looks.


----------



## Prince suni (Aug 8, 2018)

chitownXdriver said:


> Eat some ginger, have mint tea or mint capsules, wear a wig, put some light cologne on, spray a bit of ozium in the car before each trip, act confident. I think you know all this but it seems you might be trolling.
> I'm blessed with decent looks, all I offer is water and barf bags, rarely clean my car, never wear a suit (except New year's, I got an invite to a hot girls apartment because of that) smoke weed and cigarettes and vape in my car (not while driving except vape) but my car smell nice and not to brag but I seem to have charm because of which I regularly flirt with girls who are 8, 9, and 10s and can get lucky if I want and have a 4.91 rating after more than 4300 rides. If you aren't trolling you'll figure out what works out best for you in time, mask the bad breath with other scents (the advice I gave above), be confident and try to develop some charm. I would like to see a selfie of you to determine if people would actually rate you bad based on your looks.


You need good looks to be confident in yourself. Thats the truth. If you are ugly and show confidence, doesn't work work well at all. They seem to pretend like they didn't hear me at all. No I am not trolling, it's my everyday reality as an Uber driver in a superficial society where looks are everything and pax shows you disrespect cuz you don't have the look that is appeasing.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

Prince suni said:


> You need good looks to be confident in yourself. Thats the truth. If you are ugly and show confidence, not not work well at all.


Send a pic

We're all brethren here, we won't judge you.

And post your Uber stats to see if you are telling the truth


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

chitownXdriver said:


> Send a pic
> 
> We're all brethren here, we won't judge you.
> 
> And post your Uber stats to see if you are telling the truth


The driver stats for sure will tell the truth.....I'll bet a million bucks that it's either the conversation or lack of it.....if your social game really sucks, I bet the candy looks creepy to people like it's tainted.


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

I highly doubt they downrate you because of your looks. Plenty of overweight and/or old men who drive. This isn’t a blind date where they downrate you because you don’t meet their criteria. Something else is off and you probably don’t even know what it is to tell us.

Also if they were so turned off by your looks they’d cancel on you all the time before you even got there to pick them up. Do you get a lot of cancelations? 

You also mentioned somewhere that there is no space in the back of your car yet they won’t sit upfront with you. First of all, 95% won’t sit upfront and that’s not because they dislike you. Second of all, why do you not have space in the back? That space is meant to be for passengers. Do you have a bunch of junk in your car? If your interior is messy that alone would explain your low ratings. No one wants to sit in a pile of junk.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

1st step: Stop with the amenities. Just that alone will add more dignity to your job. Look at some of the great actors who used their unique appearance. They have a strong stage presence. Go with it. Create a character, but be professional. Older people will be nicer. Hold your head up. Good luck.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

There may be a way... https://www.nbcwashington.com/news/...-Spotted-Inside-Driverless-Van-439041863.html

Change your name in the app to "Auton Omous" and dress up like a seat?


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

NorCalPhil said:


> There may be a way... https://www.nbcwashington.com/news/...-Spotted-Inside-Driverless-Van-439041863.html
> 
> Change your name in the app to "Auton Omous" and dress up like a seat?


Now that you mention it I remember I saw something like that on YouTube so I searched it again, it's pretty funny, here it is:


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

chitownXdriver said:


> Now that you mention it I remember I saw something like that on YouTube so I searched it again, it's pretty funny, here it is:


Best prank ever.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Prince suni said:


> I have been driving for Uber for one month now. I have been getting a lot of 1 stars lately. I drive pretty safely but once the riders see my face, they look disgusted, repulsed especially the female pax and they give me attitude. I am a little overweight with average looking face. Not deformed or anything. Just people don't like to make eye contact with me. Also I do have bad breath which is a medical condition I always had. I notice Bad vibe in the car to the point I wanna quit Uber. The pax just gives me bad attitude.. don't know how I should react when they treat me like this? I had five women sitting in the back, not trying to sit near me even though there's no space in the back. I was hella pissed. I feel like a goddam loser!
> 
> I admit I don't consider myself bad looking but I do try to look professional at all times, also wearing suit and tie. My Uber rating right now is 4.42. I was wondering if attractive Uber Drivers get higher ratings just for their looks? It's women who give me crap ratings once they exit the car. They run away like I am some kind of criminal or subhuman. What should I do to improve? I can't change my looks. I mean all Uber and taxi drivers are old, unattractive like me. Pax treating me like I am invisible.
> 
> It's a tough world out there! Why is trying to make money so damm hard! Society is so judgemental, rather than rating you on your performance. Is it over for me? Pax just don't like me at all for some reason. Damm I didn't know being ugly was so tough! Depressed as &%[email protected]!*. And I am gonnna get deactivated soon! Should I report to Uber pax r rating me solely on looks? Not performance? I feel constantly bullied by the pax,, feel like a circus freak!


It's really hard to tell you over the internet and even harder if you're not going to provide us with a picture of you, how you dress, the interior of your car, etc.

If you have a medical condition that makes your breathe stink, I would suggest keeping a bucket load of mints in your car if you don't have anything you can treat for it otherwise...and it's a good idea to keep your mouth closed for the most part...if you're only doing the driving for $$ most passengers don't need to converse with the driver...if they want to, you can pretend you're hard of hearing (I've seen this on the app a few times and know for a fact the driver isn't because they've conversed fine with me and music playing).

Being attractive does help but being ugly shouldn't deteriorate your ratings that much.

I do notice that people treat me better when I put efforts into my face eg lipstick, mascara, etc. of course I always get better treatment in a dress that doesn't have a nun neckline. It's just how society is.

I don't treat people poorly based on their looks but I do take into consideration their personal hygiene, their mannerism and of course their driving.


----------



## superman659 (Sep 27, 2016)

In Lyft I hit 4.99 at one point because I’m hot asf.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

superman659 said:


> In Lyft I hit 4.99 at one point because I'm hot asf.


Pic or it didn't happen!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I don't really use lyft but










I tried for first time recently. Apparently they let you know your rating via email.

Also if I had to objective and rate myself I would say anywhere between a 6 or 7 but than again I think Scarlett Johansson's a 10.

I did not talk during the ride. Never talk. Unless they initiate.


----------



## superman659 (Sep 27, 2016)

chitownXdriver said:


> Pic or it didn't happen!


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

superman659 said:


> View attachment 250072


Damn, nice, congrats, I'm at a loss of words..


----------



## superman659 (Sep 27, 2016)

Congrats for what? Whether you’re a 4.99 or a 4.60 you get paid the same. So me being a good driver and probably have the greatest customer service doesn’t matter.


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

Good to remember that lyft only counts the last 100 rides, I’m at 4.96 now and was 4.98 at one point.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

There is speculation that Lyft send better rides towards better rated drivers, I know Lyft sent out an email trying to dispell that myth but I take their words with a grain of salt


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

chitownXdriver said:


> There is speculation that Lyft send better rides towards better rated drivers, I know Lyft sent out an email trying to dispell that myth but I take their words with a grain of salt


My lyft ratings are high. People say that lyft riders are worse but honestly I've encountered way more bad pax on uber than lyft and the nice paxs on lyft are like extremely nice and tip.


----------



## superman659 (Sep 27, 2016)

AuxCordTherapy said:


> Good to remember that lyft only counts the last 100 rides, I'm at 4.96 now and was 4.98 at one point.


Yeah, mine jumps up and down.



chitownXdriver said:


> There is speculation that Lyft send better rides towards better rated drivers, I know Lyft sent out an email trying to dispell that myth but I take their words with a grain of salt


What's considered a good ride though? We can like or hate different things. But if they do maybe they send higher rated passengers to higher rated drivers.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

chitownXdriver said:


> There is speculation that Lyft send better rides towards better rated drivers, I know Lyft sent out an email trying to dispell that myth but I take their words with a grain of salt


I still have my five star rating on Lyft. They don't send me better pax or better pings. I get 45 minute away requests. I get people with ratings far below anything I would ever pick up.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

I don't know if looks play a part in your rating. I am sure there are a handful of people that will do it, but most people aren't that shallow. I have 2 friends that also drive for Uber. My first friend drives part time and is 6'4" and 450 lbs. He isn't good looking and is balding. Even at his size and the male pattern baldness he's a 4.92.

My second friend is younger, early 20's. But he's probably 315-330 lbs. He has a terrible mustache and long greasy hair, similar to a mullet. He works a college town and still manages a 4.86 in his older Hyundai.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

I was sporting a mountain beard for two years. Trust me, if anything is women repellent it's a wild ass beard. Didn't hurt my ratings btw. Although there are a few, that do not mind. As other posters have said it sounds like a confidence issue. Maybe wearing a baseball hat while driving will help you feel more confident and less ashamed about your looks.


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

I can see by your posts that you lack both self esteem and confidence, so I'm in agreement that this is the crux of your problem. It's too easy to use looks as an excuse. Google "self confidence/esteem" and you will find a wealth of useful information.

I also don't understand what you're trying to get across about the whole front seat/back seat issue. Do you prefer the pax to sit up front? Why isn't there room in the back?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

chitownXdriver said:


> Send a pic
> 
> We're all brethren here, we won't judge you.
> 
> And post your Uber stats to see if you are telling the truth


Send a pic, we most certainly Will judge you.

Our roasting will harden your skin and allow you to be more confident in your Ubering!



sellkatsell44 said:


> I don't really use lyft but
> 
> View attachment 250067
> 
> ...


Well ScarJo has the whole package to get the 10 rating, 7 is a valid rating for you without seeing the whole package.

The issue that attractive Uber female drivers run into is retaliatory ratings by guys who get rejected. No one is a winner!



Uber_Yota_916 said:


> I was sporting a mountain beard for two years. Trust me, if anything is women repellent it's a wild ass beard. Didn't hurt my ratings btw. Although there are a few, that do not mind. As other posters have said it sounds like a confidence issue. Maybe wearing a baseball hat while driving will help you feel more confident and less ashamed about your looks.


They seem to appreciate beards out here in Texas although I trim mine, never went so far as having a grisly mountain man beard.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

With all the issues mentioned in the original post, consider finding a different line of work.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

superman659 said:


> In Lyft I hit 4.99 at one point because I'm hot asf.


Same here, only because I'm absolutely GORGEOUS


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

If ratings were based on looks DID would never dip below a 5.0 on Uber or Lyft!


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

That reminds me...I’m outta mints


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> The issue that attractive Uber female drivers run into is retaliatory ratings by guys who get rejected. No one is a winner!


Let's be honest. No good looking female driver will get a retaliatory bad rating by some guy she rejects. He will give her 5 stars and a tip because she rejected him, and she's obviously just playing hard to get. He believes there's still a chance.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

NorCalPhil said:


> No good looking female driver will get a retaliatory bad rating by some guy she rejects.


Hahaha! Yeah, right.

</sarcasm off>

Christine


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Hahaha! Yeah, right.
> 
> </sarcasm off>
> 
> Christine


Don't take me out of context Christine!


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

Appearance is very critical no matter what line of work you do, and beauty is in the eye of the beholder. A person may look very attractive to you, but repulsive to me. As a male driver, I dress very conservative, respectable, but also comfortable, no t-shirt with offensive matter, no rip clothing, etc. You mention bad breath, and that could be something. I've had my share of riders that seem to have never cleaned their teeth/mouth, and as soon as they talked, a wall of repugnant foul odor hits me that almost makes me puke. If yours is that bad, you already have lost your 5 star rating before even starting the ride. You might be used to the smell, but that doesn't mean that a stranger is. I presume you have tried to cover up the smell, have you asked a family member how bad it is?


----------



## Marshall Mathers (Dec 29, 2016)

Uber rating = how attractive you are?

That means last year I was ugly (4.75 rating) & now I’m becoming a sexy beast (4.88 rating)


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

Marshall Mathers said:


> Uber rating = how attractive you are?
> 
> That means last year I was ugly (4.75 rating) & now I'm becoming a sexy beast (4.88 rating)


You were always a sexy beast!


----------



## Istvan (Jan 3, 2016)

Yes, I got banned from Uber cause i am fugly


----------



## cangold (Mar 18, 2018)

AuxCordTherapy said:


> Best prank ever.


Hahahahahababa


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

chitownXdriver said:


> There is speculation that Lyft send better rides towards better rated drivers, I know Lyft sent out an email trying to dispell that myth but I take their words with a grain of salt


Lyft only has shit riders so that's all they have to send you is a shit rider


----------



## Talal Emran (Aug 2, 2018)

Use this electric air freshener then you will be ok.


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

I would hang a hockey mask from the mirror and just go with it. Girls will be girls, and it sucks if you're an average or below guy. Even the most pimple popping cow thinks she deserves a hot millionaire '10' guy for a husband. I could make a YouTube video on my channel and explain it extensively. But here's the condensed version.. Most women try to date way outta their league. At some point, maybe a '9' guy finds some beached whale on hen night. He tears it up, and runs for the hills. The problem is that now when the '6' or '7' guy talks to her, she scoffs. There are a lot of other variables but that is the jist of it. It's seems to be mostly American women too. They're all wrapped up in this 'gibs muh' ghetto culture. Most successful guys I personally know want nothing to do with American women. But this cancer is spreading because the U.S. influences the entire world socially to a degree. It's a matter of time. My friend lived in China for a decade. Was married happily to a Chinese woman. He treated her like gold and she did the same. She was really down to Earth, and honest. Very loving and appreciative. Her family ties were strong. Strong father figure, and parents were bonded and loyal. When they moved to the U.S. she began to mingle with American women socially, at work etc.. Within a year she fcked like 50 guys and he caught her turning tricks out of a hotel room less than a mile from where they lived. You'll hear stories like this more and more in the coming years. America is broken, and American men even more so. Your story hurts me deeply, friend.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

The gum "5" in the spearmint flavor is divine and keeps its nice smell for hours in the car. So many of my pax beg me for some once they smell it that I've had to stop chewing it.
That, with the air freshener that was recommended in a previous comment and perhaps nice sunglasses and a friendly attitude could help Idk. Good luck.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Istvan said:


> Yes, I got banned from Uber cause i am fugly


Whoa, whoa! Who dug up Rodney Dangerfield?

_I tell ya when I was a kid, all I knew was rejection. My yo-yo, it never came back!

I had a lot of pimples too. One day I fell asleep in a library. I woke up and a blind man was reading my face.

I went to a massage parlor. They looked at me and told me it was self service.

If it weren't for pick-pocketers, I'd have no sex life at all._


----------



## exSuperShuttle (May 24, 2018)

Prince suni said:


> I have been driving for Uber for one month now. I have been getting a lot of 1 stars lately. I drive pretty safely but once the riders see my face, they look disgusted, repulsed especially the female pax and they give me attitude. I am a little overweight with average looking face. Not deformed or anything. Just people don't like to make eye contact with me. Also I do have bad breath which is a medical condition I always had. I notice Bad vibe in the car to the point I wanna quit Uber. The pax just gives me bad attitude.. don't know how I should react when they treat me like this? I had five women sitting in the back, not trying to sit near me even though there's no space in the back. I was hella pissed. I feel like a goddam loser!
> 
> I admit I don't consider myself bad looking but I do try to look professional at all times, also wearing suit and tie. My Uber rating right now is 4.42. I was wondering if attractive Uber Drivers get higher ratings just for their looks? It's women who give me crap ratings once they exit the car. They run away like I am some kind of criminal or subhuman. What should I do to improve? I can't change my looks. I mean all Uber and taxi drivers are old, unattractive like me. Pax treating me like I am invisible.
> 
> It's a tough world out there! Why is trying to make money so damm hard! Society is so judgemental, rather than rating you on your performance. Is it over for me? Pax just don't like me at all for some reason. Damm I didn't know being ugly was so tough! Depressed as &%[email protected]!*. And I am gonnna get deactivated soon! Should I report to Uber pax r rating me solely on looks? Not performance? I feel constantly bullied by the pax,, feel like a circus freak!


Spend lots of money on a plastic surgeon.


----------



## JohnnyWick (Mar 24, 2018)

I do not think looks and ratings are 100% related. Maybe 90%. Connection is the point. Self confidence is more important than your look. If it was only a look issue, Charles Bronson would be an homeless that no one would know about.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

Take this advice for your breath
http://m.worldstarhiphop.com/android/video.php?v=wshhjFh42E59nd7typmA


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

chitownXdriver said:


> Take this advice for your breath
> http://m.worldstarhiphop.com/android/video.php?v=wshhjFh42E59nd7typmA


What an unbelievable disgrace that woman is.....who raises these people? Suni, if you get a pax like that one, kick her to the curb!


----------



## iacgnuy (Aug 8, 2017)

Post a pic and let us be the judge.


----------



## Prince suni (Aug 8, 2018)

JohnnyWick said:


> I do not think looks and ratings are 100% related. Maybe 90%. Connection is the point. Self confidence is more important than your look. If it was only a look issue, Charles Bronson would be an homeless that no one would know about.


Confidence doesn't mean jack if your ugly. You got to have a good looking face to be confident. If u r an ugly dude like me.. it's over. CONFIDENCE WORKS FOR ONLY GOOD LOOKING PEOPLE. No plastic surgery or money will change the way I look. It's game over. The reality is it sucks to be ugly and nobody ****en acknowldges how ugly people r treated in everyday life.

I get treated like shit.especially from female pax.. they think I am crazy when I start a conversation with them. Even my race of people hate me and give me a low rating for nothing. They give me attitude looking at my fugly face. Goddam why they give me some ****en attidude cuz I am ugly and fuber drivr. Confidence ain't shit when you don't got the looks to back it up. I also notice the ugly Uber Drivers on youtube have the same rating as mine.. we ugly people r ****ed. Confidence doesn't mean shit when u r ugly af like me, no matter how much i try.. I will fail. It is what it is. We ugly Uber Drivers need to be heard. We can't be treated like this because of our looks.. lookism is real.. the truth sick n tired of pax judging you on your looks.


----------



## JohnnyWick (Mar 24, 2018)

Prince suni said:


> Confidence doesn't mean jack if your ugly. You got to have a good looking face to be confident. If u r an ugly dude like me.. it's over. CONFIDENCE WORKS FOR ONLY GOOD LOOKING PEOPLE. No plastic surgery or money will change the way I look. It's game over. The reality is it sucks to be ugly and nobody &%[email protected]!*en acknowldges how ugly people r treated in everyday life.
> 
> I get treated like shit.especially from female pax.. they think I am crazy when I start a conversation with them. Even my race of people hate me and give me a low rating for nothing. They give me attitude looking at my fugly face. Goddam why they give me some &%[email protected]!*en attidude cuz I am ugly and fuber drivr. Confidence ain't shit when you don't got the looks to back it up. I also notice the ugly Uber Drivers on youtube have the same rating as mine.. we ugly people r &%[email protected]!*ed. Confidence doesn't mean shit when u r ugly af like me, no matter how much i try.. I will fail. It is what it is. We ugly Uber Drivers need to be heard. We can't be treated like this because of our looks.. lookism is real.. the truth sick n tired of pax judging you on your looks.


That is bullshit. I am not a good looking or handsome as well. You could call me ugly as well. But i have no problem with women or with relations.

Ok, it is harder to initiate the first reaction than handsome people. But once you introduce yourself and begin an intelligent conversation the rest is very easy.

I had very beautiful girlfriends. I agree being handsome is a key to open doors but not enough!

BeIng smart, clean, active, full of jokes and a good sense of humor, money, good car, etc are more important than being good looking.

If you are ashamed of how you look, it is the real problem!

For uber, always wear aunglasses and a baseball hat. It will cover most of your face. Always use expensive parfume. Women recognize it easily.

Most importantly make sure you speak good english with understandable pronunciation with a confident voice.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

Prince suni said:


> Confidence doesn't mean jack if your ugly. You got to have a good looking face to be confident. If u r an ugly dude like me.. it's over. CONFIDENCE WORKS FOR ONLY GOOD LOOKING PEOPLE. No plastic surgery or money will change the way I look. It's game over. The reality is it sucks to be ugly and nobody &%[email protected]!*en acknowldges how ugly people r treated in everyday life.
> 
> I get treated like shit.especially from female pax.. they think I am crazy when I start a conversation with them. Even my race of people hate me and give me a low rating for nothing. They give me attitude looking at my fugly face. Goddam why they give me some &%[email protected]!*en attidude cuz I am ugly and fuber drivr. Confidence ain't shit when you don't got the looks to back it up. I also notice the ugly Uber Drivers on youtube have the same rating as mine.. we ugly people r &%[email protected]!*ed. Confidence doesn't mean shit when u r ugly af like me, no matter how much i try.. I will fail. It is what it is. We ugly Uber Drivers need to be heard. We can't be treated like this because of our looks.. lookism is real.. the truth sick n tired of pax judging you on your looks.


Troll!


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

My breath was SO BAD yesterday from a tuna sandwich but pax kept telling me my Uber was the best smelling Uber they've ever been (I know some of you animals really lower the bar so that's not nearly as great a compliment as it seems). All I did was roll on some perfume _that I bought at Walgreens._

Pax can't smell your dang breath, dude. And if you think they can, then swallow some water and chew some gum!

Lastly.. I never drive when I'm in a bad mood or the rider picks up on your vibe.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

I'm bald, fat, and got a beard. 

My rating is 4.97 (Just dropped from 4.98, dammit) with 3100 trips. 

Pretty sure it's something else dude.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

AuxCordTherapy said:


> I highly doubt they downrate you because of your looks. Plenty of overweight and/or old men who drive. This isn't a blind date where they downrate you because you don't meet their criteria. Something else is off and you probably don't even know what it is to tell us.
> 
> Also if they were so turned off by your looks they'd cancel on you all the time before you even got there to pick them up. Do you get a lot of cancelations?
> 
> You also mentioned somewhere that there is no space in the back of your car yet they won't sit upfront with you. First of all, 95% won't sit upfront and that's not because they dislike you. Second of all, why do you not have space in the back? That space is meant to be for passengers. Do you have a bunch of junk in your car? If your interior is messy that alone would explain your low ratings. No one wants to sit in a pile of junk.


I make every effort to KEEP THE PAX IN THE BACK!

Shotgun =navigating or nosy pax



JohnnyWick said:


> I do not think looks and ratings are 100% related. Maybe 90%. Connection is the point. Self confidence is more important than your look. If it was only a look issue, Charles Bronson would be an homeless that no one would know about.


Get a tan. It usually helps and is generally free.

Also breathe thru your nose and sip water through a straw to keep your mouth hydrated. Don't skimp on water, ever. It will assist with toxins. If you can eat asparagus and still pee clear and odorless you are hydrating correctly.

Water....not any other beverage

Side benefits: better meal management (hydrated people are less hungry)


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

cumonohito said:


> I've had my share of riders that seem to have never cleaned their teeth/mouth, and as soon as they talked, a wall of repugnant foul odor hits me that almost makes me puke.


That's when you take out disposable surgical mask and hand it to them and say "wear this or I'll have to cancel the ride" . And by the way, for your clothes there's a new invention, its called a washing machine. LOL.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> Pax can't smell your dang breath, dude.


If your rider can smell your breath, you need to turn around and face the windshield, so that you can watch where you're driving.

C


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Guys. I’m not good looking. I’m fat. I’m old! I’m only average in the face.

100% of my good ratings come from knowing my audience, listening, seeing what mood they’re in and mirroring that back to them. That.. and confidence (and you can learn to fake that).

If they’re somber, I’m quiet. If they’re in a party mood, we’re listening to some jams and laughing. If they’re talkative, I’m talking to them, I’m telling jokes etc.


----------



## Prince suni (Aug 8, 2018)

JohnnyWick said:


> That is bullshit. I am not a good looking or handsome as well. You could call me ugly as well. But i have no problem with women or with relations.
> 
> Ok, it is harder to initiate the first reaction than handsome people. But once you introduce yourself and begin an intelligent conversation the rest is very easy.
> 
> ...


You r lying..you obviously need to wake up. You r one of those guys who thinks confidence is everything when in true reality, good looks is very important if you wanna get ino the door with women. Then confidence works if they r attracted to you. Girls won't give you a time of the day if they think you ugly. I gave up dating long time ago because I got rejected so many times. I am a loser in the eyes of many women and people. Confidence doesn't mean shit if u aren't good looking simple as that. I am sick n tired of being told be confident,, full of bullshit lies people tell you it's all about the confidence when reality is you gotta be good lookin. That's what attracts most women. They don't give a **** if you have confidence or swag if you don't have the looks to back it up.They judge you mainly on appearance the first seven seconds when they see your face. Confidence ain't shit if you are shit lookin.


----------



## YukonDew (Oct 18, 2017)

chitownXdriver said:


> Send a pic
> 
> We're all brethren here, we won't judge you.
> 
> And post your Uber stats to see if you are telling the truth


You got an elusive 2 star and some three star ratings?? That is impressive - 5's and 4's are plentiful. A rare 1 is a usually connected to a story. But how do you get 2's and 3's? You must have some super redeeming characteristic that keeps Pax from going right to a one star when they need to feel the need to stick it to their driver.


----------



## Prince suni (Aug 8, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> Guys. I'm not good looking. I'm fat. I'm old! I'm only average in the face.
> 
> 100% of my good ratings come from knowing my audience, listening, seeing what mood they're in and mirroring that back to them. That.. and confidence (and you can learn to fake that).
> 
> If they're somber, I'm quiet. If they're in a party mood, we're listening to some jams and laughing. If they're talkative, I'm talking to them, I'm telling jokes etc.


I bet u have a hard time hooking up with women with being average. Being funny doesn't work in your favor if you r not good looking to the eyes of most women. Women are drawn to very attractive men, not a guy with a sense of humor. People don't want to admit because it's the inconvenient and uncomfortable truth.


----------



## YukonDew (Oct 18, 2017)

Prince suni said:


> I bet u have a hard time hooking up with women with being average. Being funny doesn't work in your favor if you r not good looking to the eyes of most women. Women are drawn to very attractive men, not a guy with a sense of humor.


Hey Prince - I doubt HotUberMess cares what kind of guys women are attracted to.


----------



## Prince suni (Aug 8, 2018)

YukonDew said:


> Hey Prince - I doubt HotUberMess cares what kind of guys women are attracted to.


Well obviously life sucks if u ugly. It's game over when it comes to women. Looks can make or break you. You can't think highly of yourself when u ugly.


----------



## YukonDew (Oct 18, 2017)

Prince suni said:


> Well obviously life sucks if u ugly. It's game over when it comes to women. Looks can make or break you. You can't think highly of yourself when u ugly.


Not to sound like Caption Obvious, but you are spreading it on a little thick to sound credible. Love the idea though... very entertaining


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

You ever see Ron Howard? Not a very attractive guy but....



YukonDew said:


> You got an elusive 2 star and some three star ratings?? That is impressive - 5's and 4's are plentiful. A rare 1 is a usually connected to a story. But how do you get 2's and 3's? You must have some super redeeming characteristic that keeps Pax from going right to a one star when they need to feel the need to stick it to their driver.


Maybe it's cuz of my attractiveness , they want to give me a 1 but are compelled not to.


----------



## YukonDew (Oct 18, 2017)

Prince suni said:


> Well obviously life sucks if u ugly. It's game over when it comes to women.


Oh No it's not, you just need to find an equally attractive woman. I suggest WalMart. Especially on hot days in the south. That way you know exactly what you are signing up for with few surprises. A good place to start might be to seek out women that ride those electric shopping scooters. They typically seem like interesting women with a lot to offer. It is difficult for them to move fast, so you might have a little extra time to woo them before they get scared and try to escape. I am sure after a few tries your confidence will improve and you'll find at least one lucky young (young is a relative term, you know) gal to sweep off her feet. I can almost hear the wedding bells already.


----------



## Prince suni (Aug 8, 2018)

YukonDew said:


> Oh No it's not, you just need to find an equally attractive woman. I suggest WalMart. Especially on hot days in the south. That way you know exactly what you are signing up for with few surprises. A good place to start might be to seek out women that ride those electric shopping scooters. They typically seem like interesting women with a lot to offer. It is difficult for them to move fast, so you might have a little extra time to woo them before they get scared and try to escape. I am sure after a few tries your confidence will improve and you'll find at least one lucky young (young is a relative term, you know) gal to sweep off her feet. I can almost hear the wedding bells already.


I have approached 1000 girls in my lifetime. Maybe 1 out of 1000 will find me attractive. I have Given up approaching women because I get rejected so much. I ain't worth no ****. I realized I am not good enough for women long time ago. They only attracted to pretty boy looking types. Not a short ugly fate dude like myself. Never had a date in 15 years. Girls never checked me out. Ugly girls find me disgusting to look at. Been wrote off by women long time ago.

There's nothing to better myself as a man, I have a good personality but women don't see that. They don't find appealing in any shape or form, there's nothing I can do to better my situation. It doesn't matter if I wash my ass three times a day, nice clothes, mints, the list goes on. Your ****ed up if no women find you attractive. I have been always seen as that lame dude. It doesn't matter what the **** i do, I will considered that guy is a loser. It took me a long time to realize this, there's nothing I can do better as a man, I am ain't shit.

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Prince suni (Aug 8, 2018)

Rushmanyyz said:


> I'm bald, fat, and got a beard.
> 
> My rating is 4.97 (Just dropped from 4.98, dammit) with 3100 trips.
> 
> Pretty sure it's something else dude.


Yeah deep inside they still consider you a loser because you drive for Uber. A lowly taxi driver


Rushmanyyz said:


> I'm bald, fat, and got a beard.
> 
> My rating is 4.97 (Just dropped from 4.98, dammit) with 3100 trips.
> 
> Pretty sure it's something else dude.


Keep it real for yourself. You ain't shit


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

I drive a lot of college students and have had some say (at time of drop off ) that they make a game out of ratings. Every other driver gets a 1, a certain color car gets a 5, etc. I wouldn't be surprised if some pax rated on looks.


----------



## Prince suni (Aug 8, 2018)

LAbDog65 said:


> I drive a lot of college students and have had some say (at time of drop off ) that they make a game out of ratings. Every other driver gets a 1, a certain color car gets a 5, etc. I wouldn't be surprised if some pax rated on looks.


Yeah they definitely judge you on your looks. Your looks r everything. Most of the pax r female, college students give me the most attidude. I feel so ****en nervous when I pick up a pax. It's been like this for a month now... but lookism is the harsh reality we face for ugly guys like myself. They won't even answer to my basic greetings, short cold answers, no affection, who really feel repulsed by my appearance. They act like I don't even exist, giving me attitude, asking me hurry to their destination, treating me like shit. Acting uncomfortable and shit. I hear lots of people complained they get rated for low for no reason but I think they judging primarily you on your looks, not the type of car you drive and performance. I see a lot of Uber Drivers with nice expensive cars with a ****ed up faces. I see this a lot lately. The rating system is like if people like you or not.. it's a ****ed up system.. I get no pings and hella lot of cancellations from my profile picture... this is ****en cruel and unjust for ugly dudes like myself. It's torture when people don't like the way you look whatever you do


----------



## T&W (Feb 23, 2018)

OMG! Stop whining! Some people are shallow, rude and offensive. Those people do not compromise the majority. People care more about a clean car and a pleasant demeanor than your looks.


----------



## welfarekid (Aug 6, 2018)

No worries too much, cause alcohol will make desperate people hit on you anyway. And hit a 420 right before you drive to get relazed and you be chill as **** with your passengers. 5stars for sure. Bonus if you get invited inside. 

see im giibing you nothing buy upside advice!

perhaps you smell as hell cause our bodies give out a smell if you eat weird food like from sudan, lebanon, ethiopa, india horrible smell


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

I’m 4.96 on lyft, 4.94 on uber. Does this mean I’m the reincarnation of George Clooney?


----------



## 10000 rides (Jul 23, 2018)

Prince suni said:


> I have been driving for Uber for one month now. I have been getting a lot of 1 stars lately. I drive pretty safely but once the riders see my face, they look disgusted, repulsed especially the female pax and they give me attitude. I am a little overweight with average looking face. Not deformed or anything. Just people don't like to make eye contact with me. Also I do have bad breath which is a medical condition I always had. I notice Bad vibe in the car to the point I wanna quit Uber. The pax just gives me bad attitude.. don't know how I should react when they treat me like this? I had five women sitting in the back, not trying to sit near me even though there's no space in the back. I was hella pissed. I feel like a goddam loser!
> 
> I admit I don't consider myself bad looking but I do try to look professional at all times, also wearing suit and tie. My Uber rating right now is 4.42. I was wondering if attractive Uber Drivers get higher ratings just for their looks? It's women who give me crap ratings once they exit the car. They run away like I am some kind of criminal or subhuman. What should I do to improve? I can't change my looks. I mean all Uber and taxi drivers are old, unattractive like me. Pax treating me like I am invisible.
> 
> It's a tough world out there! Why is trying to make money so damm hard! Society is so judgemental, rather than rating you on your performance. Is it over for me? Pax just don't like me at all for some reason. Damm I didn't know being ugly was so tough! Depressed as &%[email protected]!*. And I am gonnna get deactivated soon! Should I report to Uber pax r rating me solely on looks? Not performance? I feel constantly bullied by the pax,, feel like a circus freak!


The whole car probably smells bc of your bad breath! Use mints for gods sakes! Nobody is rating you on looks; you're using that as an excuse. How you are still on the platform at 4.42 is mind-blowing. If you're obese (as opposed to merely overweight), then no, no one is going to want to squeeze in the front next to you. You may also have body odor. How junky/dirty is your car inside? One thing I can say for sure, it is NOT your looks, so it IS something you can fix.


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

He still didn’t answer the question why people can’t sit in the backseat since has practically has no space there. If you got a bunch of junk loaded in your backseat then it’s no wonder they downrate you.


----------



## 10000 rides (Jul 23, 2018)

Prince suni said:


> You need good looks to be confident in yourself. Thats the truth. If you are ugly and show confidence, doesn't work work well at all. They seem to pretend like they didn't hear me at all. No I am not trolling, it's my everyday reality as an Uber driver in a superficial society where looks are everything and pax shows you disrespect cuz you don't have the look that is appeasing.


Bullsh&* !!! There are so many ugly actors! You have a lame attitude.


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

Google ugly actors and you’ll see there’s hundreds of them. Looks go a lot further for women than men. Most women want a man who provides them with financial security, the richer the better, anything else is just a bonus. 

The way you perceive yourself is the way you think people see you, this goes for everyone. Since you seem to hate yourself so much you think other people do too, you’ve made up your mind and all rational thinking has gone out the window. 99% of paxs don’t give a s*** if their Uber driver is attractive or not, just have a clean car free of odor, perhaps that’s what they are disgusted with if anything at all.


----------



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

Prince suni said:


> I have been driving for Uber for one month now. I have been getting a lot of 1 stars lately. I drive pretty safely but once the riders see my face, they look disgusted, repulsed especially the female pax and they give me attitude. I am a little overweight with average looking face. Not deformed or anything. Just people don't like to make eye contact with me. Also I do have bad breath which is a medical condition I always had. I notice Bad vibe in the car to the point I wanna quit Uber. The pax just gives me bad attitude.. don't know how I should react when they treat me like this? I had five women sitting in the back, not trying to sit near me even though there's no space in the back. I was hella pissed. I feel like a goddam loser!
> 
> I admit I don't consider myself bad looking but I do try to look professional at all times, also wearing suit and tie. My Uber rating right now is 4.42. I was wondering if attractive Uber Drivers get higher ratings just for their looks? It's women who give me crap ratings once they exit the car. They run away like I am some kind of criminal or subhuman. What should I do to improve? I can't change my looks. I mean all Uber and taxi drivers are old, unattractive like me. Pax treating me like I am invisible.
> 
> It's a tough world out there! Why is trying to make money so damm hard! Society is so judgemental, rather than rating you on your performance. Is it over for me? Pax just don't like me at all for some reason. Damm I didn't know being ugly was so tough! Depressed as &%[email protected]!*. And I am gonnna get deactivated soon! Should I report to Uber pax r rating me solely on looks? Not performance? I feel constantly bullied by the pax,, feel like a circus freak!


Fat and Ugly is one thing
However
A smelly unkept SLOB with hygiene issues and no self respect is something else


----------



## Prince suni (Aug 8, 2018)

AuxCordTherapy said:


> He still didn't answer the question why people can't sit in the backseat since has practically has no space there. If you got a bunch of junk loaded in your backseat then it's no wonder they downrate you.


There's nothing in my backseat. It's clean and tidy. What I am saying its women avoiding sitting next to me in the front because they don't wanna see my ugly face and interact with me


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

N/A imho.


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

Prince suni said:


> I have been driving for Uber for one month now. I have been getting a lot of 1 stars lately. I drive pretty safely but once the riders see my face, they look disgusted, repulsed especially the female pax and they give me attitude. I am a little overweight with average looking face. Not deformed or anything. Just people don't like to make eye contact with me. Also I do have bad breath which is a medical condition I always had. I notice Bad vibe in the car to the point I wanna quit Uber. The pax just gives me bad attitude.. don't know how I should react when they treat me like this? I had five women sitting in the back, not trying to sit near me even though there's no space in the back. I was hella pissed. I feel like a goddam loser!
> 
> I admit I don't consider myself bad looking but I do try to look professional at all times, also wearing suit and tie. My Uber rating right now is 4.42. I was wondering if attractive Uber Drivers get higher ratings just for their looks? It's women who give me crap ratings once they exit the car. They run away like I am some kind of criminal or subhuman. What should I do to improve? I can't change my looks. I mean all Uber and taxi drivers are old, unattractive like me. Pax treating me like I am invisible.
> 
> It's a tough world out there! Why is trying to make money so damm hard! Society is so judgemental, rather than rating you on your performance. Is it over for me? Pax just don't like me at all for some reason. Damm I didn't know being ugly was so tough! Depressed as &%[email protected]!*. And I am gonnna get deactivated soon! Should I report to Uber pax r rating me solely on looks? Not performance? I feel constantly bullied by the pax,, feel like a circus freak!


How do you interact with your passengers when they get in the car? Do you say anything or just begin the trip?

I feel like, in all honesty, passengers don't ever rate on your looks. If anything, if someone looked "hideous" or "ugly" they would probably be more inclined to help that person out with a high rating. I do believe many people out there are good-hearted people.

When passengers get in, just say something like "Hey how are you? Going down to ?" .. and maybe a minute into the trip, something like "How's your night going so far?" If the pax wants to talk, they'll usually say how their day has been. If not, they just say something like "Good." But this shows you're a caring driver trying to be friendly, and just respect whether they want to talk or not. Simply asking "how's your night so far?" shows confidence and that you're a friendly person. This is what pax rate on. If they felt like their driver was lacking any personality and came across as rude, uninterested, disgruntled, etc. then they will rate based on that.

I feel like 99% of women truly care about a guy's personality over his looks. Have you ever seen a guy in public who was "ok looking" but had a smoking hot girl by his side? He probably just has a funny or attractive personality and even the hottest of girls will chase that. Once girls turn 21+ the looks game gets old, and they want a guy who can make them laugh.

Just be confident, and if you're more introverted just start small by asking how a pax is doing. If you do have a breath issue like you mentioned, make sure to rinse with mouthwash and have some breath mints on hand. Spray a little bit of Axe body spray or cologne on you before your shift. Not too much but a hint is pleasant to pax.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Prince suni (Aug 8, 2018)

AuxCordTherapy said:


> Google ugly actors and you'll see there's hundreds of them. Looks go a lot further for women than men. Most women want a man who provides them with financial security, the richer the better, anything else is just a bonus.
> 
> The way you perceive yourself is the way you think people see you, this goes for everyone. Since you seem to hate yourself so much you think other people do too, you've made up your mind and all rational thinking has gone out the window. 99% of paxs don't give a s*** if their Uber driver is attractive or not, just have a clean car free of odor, perhaps that's what they are disgusted with if anything at all.


Then why do I get so much cancellations from the female pax once I accept the trip?? My profile pic and rating? I have a newer model luxury 2017 car so I don't think my car is a problem. I clean my car basically everyday..it smells like a brand new car.. I think it's me


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Prince suni said:


> You r lying..you obviously need to wake up. You r one of those guys who thinks confidence is everything when in true reality, good looks is very important if you wanna get ino the door with women. Then confidence works if they r attracted to you. Girls won't give you a time of the day if they think you ugly. I gave up dating long time ago because I got rejected so many times. I am a loser in the eyes of many women and people. Confidence doesn't mean shit if u aren't good looking simple as that. I am sick n tired of being told be confident,, full of bullshit lies people tell you it's all about the confidence when reality is you gotta be good lookin. That's what attracts most women. They don't give a &%[email protected]!* if you have confidence or swag if you don't have the looks to back it up.They judge you mainly on appearance the first seven seconds when they see your face. Confidence ain't shit if you are shit lookin.


But what does one _use_ to _define_ good looking?

Because I can tell you I have very high standards; even for myself.

Like I've previously stated. Scarlett Johansson's a 10. People like the ones that pop up on here? A 7...heck that Asian chick with the teddy bear if that really is her, to me is a 4 or 5 if you really look at her face.

I'm not trying to be mean...I think those who've had the experience would know that dating someone purely on looks is going to end real fast unless you get lucky and they strike you on the personality department too.

I wouldn't necessary date brad Pitt but I can see how he's a 10. Or George Clooney. I wouldn't even be interested in having fun with them but Thor, Chris hemsworth...yeah he's a ten and definitely would have fun with him.

But if I didn't connect with them on a mental level and if we didn't fit together in a way where we wouldn't kill each other within a couple of years living together...I don't care if they're the equivalent of hemsworth, Pitt and Clooney with a dash of Pratt all mixed into one-it's still a hell no.

And I guess I have way too much confidence for someone of my looks but idgaf. I shouldn't get less just because I don't look a certain way.


----------



## Prince suni (Aug 8, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> But what does one _use_ to _define_ good looking?
> 
> Because I can tell you I have very high standards; even for myself.
> 
> ...


You r lying. Women are a bunch of liars. Don't believe what they say,, they just fakers. lie all the time it's about the confidence. Women clearly want looks first and then if she likes the way you look, confidence comes in. There r plenty of good looking chads with good personality. It's actually a lot of ugly people with bad personalities cuz they feel ugly deep inside. 80 percent of women want the top 20 percent of the hot men. Confidence only works for good looking dudes. I repeat confidence only works for good looking handsome tall dudes. Oh there goes height too. I also a short dude too!! Damm it's over. If you r not physically attractive to women, it's game over for you. They don't even wanna know your story if you r not physically attractive to them. They care less if you have money, education, or status.. they will judge you by your face.. the truth nobody wants to admit the uncomfortable truth. I wish I knew this sooner... Society is so ****ed up.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Prince suni said:


> You r lying. Women lie all the time it's about the confidence. Women clearly want looks first and then if she likes the way you look, confidence comes in. There r plenty of good looking chads with good personality. It's actually a lot of ugly people with bad personalities cuz they feel ugly deep inside. 80 percent of women want the top 20 percent of the hot men. Confidence only works for good looking dudes. I repeat confidence only works for good looking handsome tall dudes. Oh there goes height too. I also a short dude too!! Damm it's over.


So how does Kevin hart get his confidence? He's not good looking and he's short.

Wow.

Everyone lies.

You see how it stems from within. You're so far out there's no reaching you and newsflash when you continuously are like this no one cares to reach out to you.


----------



## Prince suni (Aug 8, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> So how does Kevin hart get his confidence? He's not good looking and he's short.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> ...


His confidence doesn't mean jack. He has confidence cuz he's famous, comedian and he's funny. But I bet most women will not find him attractive if he's a Uber driver. Asian women and dudes hate me the most for some reason. They give me the most dirtiest looks for some goddam reason


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Prince suni said:


> His confidence doesn't mean jack. He has confidence cuz he's famous, comedian and he's funny. But I bet most women will not find him attractive if he's a Uber driver. Asian women and dudes hate me the most for some reason. They give me the most dirtiest looks for some goddam reason


How did he get famous?

Maybe it's also because his personality is not repulsive.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Prince suni said:


> His confidence doesn't mean jack. He has confidence cuz he's famous, comedian and he's funny. But I bet most women will not find him attractive if he's a Uber driver.


Most women are driven by biology to find a good provider for future children.

Are you going to keep blaming women? Or go get a better paying job?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

He was one ugly actor R.I. P... But funny


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

What planet do you come from prince suni, even women will admit money is more important than the guy's attractiveness. Do you think all those hot 20 something women who are married or dating 60+ year old men are with the guy because of his looks?



HotUberMess said:


> Most women are driven by biology to find a good provider for future children.
> 
> Are you going to keep blaming women? Or go get a better paying job?


Exactly what I said, now coming from a woman. Most women want a financially stable spouse, that's it.



Prince suni said:


> His confidence doesn't mean jack. He has confidence cuz he's famous, comedian and he's funny. But I bet most women will not find him attractive if he's a Uber driver. Asian women and dudes hate me the most for some reason. They give me the most dirtiest looks for some goddam reason


You seem to be changing your story a lot. You said female college students give you the most sh**, now it's males? Men definitely don't care if you're attractive or not, you're making zero sense.


----------



## Prince suni (Aug 8, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> Most women are driven by biology to find a good provider for future children.
> 
> Are you going to keep blaming women? Or go get a better paying job?


Yeah women want males with the strongest genetic traits such as handsome face, over six feet tall, strong jawline, healthy looking, look at Jeremy Meeks.. hot Felon. He became a millionaire overnight because his picture went viral. He's a thug and criminal, and most women flock to him because he has model looks and women bought him his mansion purely for his looks. And women will use ugly rich guys for their money and sleep with a better looking guy behind their back.



AuxCordTherapy said:


> What planet do you come from prince suni, even women will admit money is more important than the guy's attractiveness. Do you think all those hot 20 something women who are married or dating 60+ year old men are with the guy because of his looks?
> 
> Exactly what I said, now coming from a woman. Most women want a financially stable spouse, that's it.
> 
> ...


Guys judge you on your looks too! They see me as a beta male loser


----------



## AuntyUber (Jul 27, 2017)

Z129 said:


> Buy a bottle of mouthwash and a bag of breath mints and drive at night.


Follow this advise from Z129...game changer.


----------



## 10000 rides (Jul 23, 2018)

Prince suni said:


> There's nothing in my backseat. It's clean and tidy. What I am saying its women avoiding sitting next to me in the front because they don't wanna see my ugly face and interact with me


Or much more likely you smell or talk too much to them. Have clean, freshly washed clothes, a clean, showered body with anti-perspirant, brushed teeth and fresh breath, and if you're obese, as I've said, I wouldn't want to sit next to you either, taking up all the space. Nobody wants to sit up front anyway, so I'm beginning to think you're just a poser in this thread.


----------



## Prince suni (Aug 8, 2018)

There r plenty of women who doesn’t give a **** if I had money or a good paying job because I am ugly. I already have my house paid for so I am looking for a marriage partner but nobody wants to date my ugly ass. I even applied for okcupid,,, messaged thousands of beautiful women and got no single reply or message..online dating is a waste of time. My picture alone shows how I am a ****ed up dude! I don’t even get messages from the women who posts fake profile and picturess... ****

not even my own race of women finds me attractive. I love women, but being constantly rejected ****ed my self esteem and worth as a man. My outlook in life is bleak. I have already been written off by women long time ago because of my looks alone. No matter hard how I try, I am ****ed forever. Graduating from Harvard, having lots of resources like money is not gonna change anything because I am shit to most women. They judge you on your physical attractiveness alone.. trust me.. They don’t wanna even know what I do for a living. Women purely look for these in men. 1. Looks 2. Money 3. Status. 4.confidence


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Something else is going on if you're really getting rated like you claim.

My guess?

*You don't actually look like a troll, but you are trolling everyone here.








*


----------



## stev1800 (Oct 15, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> I wasn't 100% sure that my great ratings and tips were because of my looks.
> 
> Now I know.
> 
> Sorry bud.


I atill drive my little car and im hated to and a rating of 4.39 but i keep on driving


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Don't know why everyone's feeding the troll. What a waste of 6 pages. Almost sounds like Sad Uber.


----------



## stev1800 (Oct 15, 2014)

I guess untill the get rid of me ill still till they deactivate me plenty of professional complaints plus comfort and i got one thouse boxes they give to good drivers


----------



## Prince suni (Aug 8, 2018)

KenLV said:


> Something else is going on if you're really getting rated like you claim.
> 
> My guess?
> 
> ...


I real


stev1800 said:


> I atill drive my little car and im hated to and a rating of 4.39 but i keep on driving


You are not the only one..


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

stev1800 said:


> I guess untill the get rid of me ill still till they deactivate me plenty of professional complaints plus comfort and i got one thouse boxes they give to good drivers


The one with the $1 in it? And every tip gets $1 added to it for a month?


----------



## stev1800 (Oct 15, 2014)

Ok

See not liked by drivers here to

Yep

And i drive my chevy spark


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

stev1800 said:


> Ok
> 
> See not liked by drivers here to
> 
> Yep


That's funny. I thought you needed a 4.9+ rating to get that box.


----------



## stev1800 (Oct 15, 2014)

Do u go an issue with me getting the box

Well i donno um it came in the mail

Why do u do uber if u hate riders and call them names

And why r yall so greedy and yall pick on other drivers that ask for advice

And bash there small cars


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Well I tried my best here. I can’t do anything more.

Unless.. you want to upload a headshot?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Prince suni said:


> It's a tough world out there! Why is trying to make money so damm hard! Society is so judgemental, rather than rating you on your performance. Is it over for me? Pax just don't like me at all for some reason. Damm I didn't know being ugly was so tough! Depressed as &%[email protected]!*. I feel constantly bullied by the pax,, feel like a circus freak!


Do you feel this way in any other aspect of your life or just when you drive for Uber? You have many self defeating thoughts. I think you need professional counseling not Internet forum advice.



Prince suni said:


> Women purely look for these in men. 1. Looks 2. Money 3. Status. 4.confidence


5. 10 1/2".


----------



## Gmoney415 (Jan 19, 2018)

Prince suni said:


> I have been driving for Uber for one month now. I have been getting a lot of 1 stars lately. I drive pretty safely but once the riders see my face, they look disgusted, repulsed especially the female pax and they give me attitude. I am a little overweight with average looking face. Not deformed or anything. Just people don't like to make eye contact with me. Also I do have bad breath which is a medical condition I always had. I notice Bad vibe in the car to the point I wanna quit Uber. The pax just gives me bad attitude.. don't know how I should react when they treat me like this? I had five women sitting in the back, not trying to sit near me even though there's no space in the back. I was hella pissed. I feel like a goddam loser!
> 
> I admit I don't consider myself bad looking but I do try to look professional at all times, also wearing suit and tie. My Uber rating right now is 4.42. I was wondering if attractive Uber Drivers get higher ratings just for their looks? It's women who give me crap ratings once they exit the car. They run away like I am some kind of criminal or subhuman. What should I do to improve? I can't change my looks. I mean all Uber and taxi drivers are old, unattractive like me. Pax treating me like I am invisible.
> 
> It's a tough world out there! Why is trying to make money so damm hard! Society is so judgemental, rather than rating you on your performance. Is it over for me? Pax just don't like me at all for some reason. Damm I didn't know being ugly was so tough! Depressed as &%[email protected]!*. And I am gonnna get deactivated soon! Should I report to Uber pax r rating me solely on looks? Not performance? I feel constantly bullied by the pax,, feel like a circus freak!


I'm a big guy, tall and even bigger since I became a driver. My breath isn't always the best due to being a food lover but I don't believe it ever caused lower ratings.

I used to give less than 5 stars to pax I felt were complete idiots but hadn't really done anything wrong to me or my vehicle. It was mostly for being "rude" which is one of the items on the list of reasons to give a pax 4 stars or less.

In 2,700 rides I've only had a dozen or less pax who truly deserved a 1* for their actions and dealing with spoiled brats and jackasses is part of the deal here in NorCal. Once I started giving all rude pos pax and other snowflakes a 5* (as long as no damage/ verbal or physical assault on me) my ratings climbed from a steady 4.8 to 4.93 and haven't changed anything else about myself or vehicle!

I've heard that pax can see what you rated them before they rate you. This must be why my ratings improved as the rude POS stopped taking revenge when they saw that I gave them a low rating!


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

LAbDog65 said:


> I drive a lot of college students and have had some say (at time of drop off ) that they make a game out of ratings. Every other driver gets a 1, a certain color car gets a 5, etc. I wouldn't be surprised if some pax rated on looks.


 You wouldn't be surprised? Jeezuss which America do you live in? Of course they rate on looks. Whether pax or not.


----------



## Prince suni (Aug 8, 2018)

Do you feel this way in any other aspect of your life or just when you drive for Uber? You have many self defeating thoughts. I think you need professional counseling not Internet forum advice.

Both. I am sick and tired of not getting *****. It’s very frustrating for a man not to be desired by many women. I have tried counseling,, completely useless... sick n tired of being treated like this. Just venting here if there r other ugly Uber Drivers like me being treated like this and get unfair ratings just for looks. This isn’t right. This is real life. It’s over for me. I strongly believe that no amount of self improvement will help me attract women.


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

evilinanapp said:


> View attachment 250834


This is the most spot on thing I have ever seen in my life. #MeToo


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Prince suni said:


> I have been driving for Uber for one month now. I have been getting a lot of 1 stars lately. I drive pretty safely but once the riders see my face, they look disgusted, repulsed especially the female pax and they give me attitude. I am a little overweight with average looking face. Not deformed or anything. Just people don't like to make eye contact with me. Also I do have bad breath which is a medical condition I always had. I notice Bad vibe in the car to the point I wanna quit Uber. The pax just gives me bad attitude.. don't know how I should react when they treat me like this? I had five women sitting in the back, not trying to sit near me even though there's no space in the back. I was hella pissed. I feel like a goddam loser!
> 
> I admit I don't consider myself bad looking but I do try to look professional at all times, also wearing suit and tie. My Uber rating right now is 4.42. I was wondering if attractive Uber Drivers get higher ratings just for their looks? It's women who give me crap ratings once they exit the car. They run away like I am some kind of criminal or subhuman. What should I do to improve? I can't change my looks. I mean all Uber and taxi drivers are old, unattractive like me. Pax treating me like I am invisible.
> 
> It's a tough world out there! Why is trying to make money so damm hard! Society is so judgemental, rather than rating you on your performance. Is it over for me? Pax just don't like me at all for some reason. Damm I didn't know being ugly was so tough! Depressed as &%[email protected]!*. And I am gonnna get deactivated soon! Should I report to Uber pax r rating me solely on looks? Not performance? I feel constantly bullied by the pax,, feel like a circus freak!


The next time someone looks at you funny just give them a quote from John Merrick, the the Elephant Man:

People are frightened by what they don't understand
I am not an elephant! I am not an animal! I am a human being! I am a man!


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

#fuglylivesmatter

BTW congrats, you got featured.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Prince suni said:


> I have been driving for Uber for one month now. I have been getting a lot of 1 stars lately. I drive pretty safely but once the riders see my face, they look disgusted, repulsed especially the female pax and they give me attitude. I am a little overweight with average looking face. Not deformed or anything. Just people don't like to make eye contact with me. Also I do have bad breath which is a medical condition I always had. I notice Bad vibe in the car to the point I wanna quit Uber. The pax just gives me bad attitude.. don't know how I should react when they treat me like this? I had five women sitting in the back, not trying to sit near me even though there's no space in the back. I was hella pissed. I feel like a goddam loser!
> 
> I admit I don't consider myself bad looking but I do try to look professional at all times, also wearing suit and tie. My Uber rating right now is 4.42. I was wondering if attractive Uber Drivers get higher ratings just for their looks? It's women who give me crap ratings once they exit the car. They run away like I am some kind of criminal or subhuman. What should I do to improve? I can't change my looks. I mean all Uber and taxi drivers are old, unattractive like me. Pax treating me like I am invisible.
> 
> It's a tough world out there! Why is trying to make money so damm hard! Society is so judgemental, rather than rating you on your performance. Is it over for me? Pax just don't like me at all for some reason. Damm I didn't know being ugly was so tough! Depressed as &%[email protected]!*. And I am gonnna get deactivated soon! Should I report to Uber pax r rating me solely on looks? Not performance? I feel constantly bullied by the pax,, feel like a circus freak!


Hey, man. First off, welcome!

You strike me as being intelligent and as a good man. That trumps looks any damn day of the week. If people are too shallow to understand that, it's their loss.

I drive on my days off from modeling in LA. My chiseled chin, perfect abs, pristine teeth, and flowing hair have always gotten me 5 stars and a lot of phone numbers.

Okay, fine. I'm average, need to hit the gym (hard), and I smoke (trying hard to quit). My teeth kinda suck and I know my breath isn't always the best. But I am genuinely polite with every pax and keep my car clean.

I'm new to this as well, my rating is currently 4.67. A few 1 star ratings without any explanation whatsoever (92% Five Star). I absolutely hate the rating system and I think that a reason for less than 5 should be given in order to post it.

Try to ignore the haters and keep your chin up. Also, if you are driving wearing a suit, are you Uber Black? If not, back it down. My driving uniform consists of a polo shirt and khaki shorts.


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

Prince suni said:


> There r plenty of women who doesn't give a &%[email protected]!* if I had money or a good paying job because I am ugly. I already have my house paid for so I am looking for a marriage partner but nobody wants to date my ugly ass. I even applied for okcupid,,, messaged thousands of beautiful women and got no single reply or message..online dating is a waste of time. My picture alone shows how I am a &%[email protected]!*ed up dude! I don't even get messages from the women who posts fake profile and picturess... &%[email protected]!*
> 
> not even my own race of women finds me attractive. I love women, but being constantly rejected &%[email protected]!*ed my self esteem and worth as a man. My outlook in life is bleak. I have already been written off by women long time ago because of my looks alone. No matter hard how I try, I am &%[email protected]!*ed forever. Graduating from Harvard, having lots of resources like money is not gonna change anything because I am shit to most women. They judge you on your physical attractiveness alone.. trust me.. They don't wanna even know what I do for a living. Women purely look for these in men. 1. Looks 2. Money 3. Status. 4.confidence


Dude yo breath stank. It ain't your looks, all most pax see is the back of your head anyhow. But if your mouth smells like a dogs bhole you gotta take serious action. The inside of your car should smell (and look) clean and fresh. I had a friend with horrific breath no one wanted to get near his garbage disposal mouth. He actually got some deep gum cleaning to erase the bacteria. At the very least cover up your breath dude and make sure you and your entire car smell good.

As to your other issues of self worth, driving Uber isn't exactly a confidence booster. Don't expect it to be - it's a job. You're probably looking at your female passengers as potential mates - forget it. They're just another customer paying you to drive. Nothing more, nothing less. Heck when I started I thought it was cool when I got hot chicks in my car, now they're usually the most annoying pax especially when there's more than one.

Do not put women on a pedestal.

And save a days pay or two and hit the rub and tug. Even purchased touch and affection feels good and will put a spring in your step. You need to get the pipes cleaned now and then.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Hey, man. First off, welcome!
> 
> You strike me as being intelligent and as a good man. That trumps looks any damn day of the week. If people are too shallow to understand that, it's their loss.
> 
> ...


You newbies are making it harder than it has to be.....given the fact you clean your car and yourself to a rideshare standard before you leave to drive

It's 
1. Social skills
2. Driving skills, including navigation

You have 1 & 2 = 4.90 -5 
You have 1 of the 2 = 4.80 at worse
You lack both, it's 4.70 and below (check your arm pits also)

Just adjust accordingly based on what pax complaints are.


----------



## WelcomeTree (Nov 28, 2017)

Rushmanyyz said:


> I'm bald, fat, and got a beard.
> 
> My rating is 4.97 (Just dropped from 4.98, dammit) with 3100 trips.
> 
> Pretty sure it's something else dude.


I'm not bald yet but I'm overweight and have a shaggy beard, I also have a 4.98 rating, so I agree it isn't OP's looks.

As others have pointed out it is probably the odor, people can't know it's a medical condition and probably just assume you have bad hygiene. Keep something in your car to keep it smelling fresh and absorb bad orders, if you can't get rid of the bad breath chew some strong minty gum to mask the smell.

Also crack your windows between rides to let out bad odor and get some fresh air in, that way your car isn't soaking in it when a PAX gets in.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Ever see what you think is an ugly guy, yet you wonder what the hottie sees in him ? You see attraction is a skill that can be learned. I tell guys this all the time yet they don't care. Confidence is #1 in the game. Woman can spot it before you even say a word. Seek out the works of John Alanis. Carlos xuma and Mikeal Fiore. 

As for the bad breath, it's all in what you eat. Probably the #1 reason for low ratings. Ginger and Beet Root, Rice instead of Potatoes with your Steak. Most of my favorite things cause my bad breath.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Prince suni said:


> I have been driving for Uber for one month now. I have been getting a lot of 1 stars lately. I drive pretty safely but once the riders see my face, they look disgusted, repulsed especially the female pax and they give me attitude. I am a little overweight with average looking face. Not deformed or anything. Just people don't like to make eye contact with me. Also I do have bad breath which is a medical condition I always had. I notice Bad vibe in the car to the point I wanna quit Uber. The pax just gives me bad attitude.. don't know how I should react when they treat me like this? I had five women sitting in the back, not trying to sit near me even though there's no space in the back. I was hella pissed. I feel like a goddam loser!
> 
> I admit I don't consider myself bad looking but I do try to look professional at all times, also wearing suit and tie. My Uber rating right now is 4.42. I was wondering if attractive Uber Drivers get higher ratings just for their looks? It's women who give me crap ratings once they exit the car. They run away like I am some kind of criminal or subhuman. What should I do to improve? I can't change my looks. I mean all Uber and taxi drivers are old, unattractive like me. Pax treating me like I am invisible.
> 
> It's a tough world out there! Why is trying to make money so damm hard! Society is so judgemental, rather than rating you on your performance. Is it over for me? Pax just don't like me at all for some reason. Damm I didn't know being ugly was so tough! Depressed as &%[email protected]!*. And I am gonnna get deactivated soon! Should I report to Uber pax r rating me solely on looks? Not performance? I feel constantly bullied by the pax,, feel like a circus freak!


Gargle with peroxide. It's the best for bad breath.


----------



## Leo. (Dec 27, 2015)

welfarekid said:


> No worries too much, cause alcohol will make desperate people hit on you anyway. And hit a 420 right before you drive to get relazed and you be chill as &%[email protected]!* with your passengers. 5stars for sure. Bonus if you get invited inside.
> 
> see im giibing you nothing buy upside advice!
> 
> perhaps you smell as hell cause our bodies give out a smell if you eat weird food like from sudan, lebanon, ethiopa, india horrible smell


Are you advising people to DUI?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> You newbies are making it harder than it has to be.....given the fact you clean your car and yourself to a rideshare standard before you leave to drive
> 
> It's
> 1. Social skills
> ...


I have all of the above plus hygiene and a clean car. I'd love to pay attention to customer complaints but they haven't provided me with a reason for the 1 star ratings. A reason for less than 5 stars should be mandatory.


----------



## Leo. (Dec 27, 2015)

Prince suni said:


> There's nothing in my backseat. It's clean and tidy. What I am saying its women avoiding sitting next to me in the front because they don't wanna see my ugly face and interact with me


If that's the case then let them sit on the back seat, start driving and shut the duck up you insufferable ****. At the begging of the thread I felt kind of bad for you but you don't seem to take any advice or feedback, you just want to complain.

Take this as a job. Say good morning/afternoon/evening if someone asks you how you are say fine and drive. Don't say a damn word unless you need to and drive if you want to stay active on Uber. It ain't no place to meet a female. It's a source of income and if it isn't then look elsewhere.

I actually very much dislike when a woman sits next to me. I'm very much straight to the point, I don't even ask how they are after the ask me how I am. Most people let it go and sit quietly in the back. When spoken to I try to engage in a conversation just based on what it's truth and necessary. Get some help, work out, fix yourself, lose the weight. Go MGTOW. And do it for yourself not because some **** didn't sit next to you on Uber.


----------



## welfarekid (Aug 6, 2018)

Leo. said:


> Are you advising people to DUI?


i drink a little bit, it's okay.


----------



## Pusher (Mar 7, 2017)

Stop fretting over the rating game with Uber/Lyft! As long as you maintain a rating that keeps you active you can make money. The same applies for acceptance rating. It’s a conditioning tool that these companies try to hold over you, but the rating system most of all is a childish system.

Think about it for a moment: you are being rated by people choosing the cheapest for of transportation available to them. Many of them are people who have either lost their licenses for DUI’s or are either drunk from a night out drinking. Late night drivers, how many times have you driven “the walk of shames home”? Morning rush drivers, how many times have you driven those who could not afford a car? College town drivers you are driving kids that just left mommy and daddy but still haven’t even become wet behind the ears yet so to say in the real world. And above all the biggest clientele are the millennial generation. 

I am sorry but all the above should not be able to rate folks for a basic car service. The vast majority are superficial in their own lives to start out with, let alone have the cognitive ability to truly judge others. 

As far as relationships: sure people initially judge on looks; let’s be honest! A persons looks either opens the door initially or shuts it outright, that has been human nature going all the way back to the Stone Age. Studies have shown that a women will seek a man that will be able to provide and protect them even in the modern times, it is an innate mechanism built into the biology that makes up a women. Just like initial attraction of a women is built into a mans biology. Inherently man and women play the game to attract one another. Women will wear makeup and dress a certain way if they are seeking a relationship and men will behave and accordingly take care of themselves to be able to attract a potential mate. 

Those that strictly go off of looks in general do not last long. The foundation is weak and built on a false narrative. When we are young many of us will seek this as we are exploring ourselves, but as we grow out of those teenage and early 20’s most will seek in another much more meaningful traits. Don’t get me wrong looks will still play a part, but personality, respect, stability, and a whole host of other traits start to come more into play after those initial sparks that bring people together. 

An example of this is; how many “high school sweetheart” or “ college sweetheart “ relationships last the test of time these days? In most of those relationships the initial attraction and foundations were built on looks as we are yet matured in our personality’s. Another is the divorce rate in the modern era. Many first and even second marriages do not survive today because they are not built on a strong foundation. As the saying goes after the honeymoon period (1-2yrs)) if a strong foundation is not established people in today’s society will start shopping again. 

Technology has made this trend that much easier with on line dating and the so called hook up culture. Are we better of as a society as a result? Technology has also isolated many where they become socially awkward and truly do not know how to interact. But most of all we have become a society that is based on superficial expectations. This translates into all aspects of our society including the childish rating system that Uber/Lyft has established. 

When you fret over a rating from a person that you in all likelihood will never see again and provided in your opinion a decent and safe service too, then you have become to conditioned to exactly what society wants you to be molded into. Your ratings will balance out after 500 rides, but in short your existence is not predicated by this job or the people that you interact with doing this job.

As a whole we need to grow thicker skins once again, this whole PC - triggered society that we have seemed to succumb to has not made us a better society. We have become much more judgmental even if it is not outright, and we have become much more isolated in our own ways as a result. 

There is someone out there for everyone. From a so called 10 to a so called 3. If there is no foundation no matter what the looks or hygiene or whatever factor you base off of, you will never have the ability to build and survive the test of time. Look around you, most people fall into the middle of the road category looks wise, aiming for the moon shot may just be setting your bar to high and you just may let slip through the cracks the one that is truly meant for you. You will know when that person comes along if you know what to look for, but it still takes a whole host of trials and errors to survive to post honeymoon stage.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> Gargle with peroxide. It's the best for bad breath.


Ummm...no. Holy ****, that is insanely irresponsible medical advice.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Prince suni said:


> I have been driving for Uber for one month now. I have been getting a lot of 1 stars lately. I drive pretty safely but once the riders see my face, they look disgusted, repulsed especially the female pax and they give me attitude. I am a little overweight with average looking face. Not deformed or anything. Just people don't like to make eye contact with me. Also I do have bad breath which is a medical condition I always had. I notice Bad vibe in the car to the point I wanna quit Uber. The pax just gives me bad attitude.. don't know how I should react when they treat me like this? I had five women sitting in the back, not trying to sit near me even though there's no space in the back. I was hella pissed. I feel like a goddam loser!
> 
> I admit I don't consider myself bad looking but I do try to look professional at all times, also wearing suit and tie. My Uber rating right now is 4.42. I was wondering if attractive Uber Drivers get higher ratings just for their looks? It's women who give me crap ratings once they exit the car. They run away like I am some kind of criminal or subhuman. What should I do to improve? I can't change my looks. I mean all Uber and taxi drivers are old, unattractive like me. Pax treating me like I am invisible.
> 
> It's a tough world out there! Why is trying to make money so damm hard! Society is so judgemental, rather than rating you on your performance. Is it over for me? Pax just don't like me at all for some reason. Damm I didn't know being ugly was so tough! Depressed as &%[email protected]!*. And I am gonnna get deactivated soon! Should I report to Uber pax r rating me solely on looks? Not performance? I feel constantly bullied by the pax,, feel like a circus freak!


I don't know you, but "looks" are all about perception. Some people will find you attractive, and others won't. It's like that for ALL OF US. Please don't be so hard on yourself, and when your brain starts chattering, fight back by telling your inner-voice, "Hey, shut up! You're WRONG! I know I'm a good looking guy, and a great person!" Just because your mind tells you something doesn't mean it's true.

As for Uber, I could go on a rant and say how discriminatory their rating system is, but it won't help. Be nice to people. Open doors. Don't speed. Don't drive aggressive. Put on low, soothing music. Ask how their day is, then stay quiet for the rest of your ride. Ratings should improve.


----------



## welfarekid (Aug 6, 2018)

Rushmanyyz said:


> Ummm...no. Holy &%[email protected]!*, that is insanely irresponsible medical advice.


Don't be stupid. I use hydrogen peroxide for my bad teeth decay, kill bad breath, stop my cold, kill my athletes foot nail, deodorant it's the poor man do everything for 99 cents. i use it when my roomate dog pee on my bed. the bad smell went away, the stain went away and i use it for highlights in my hair.

but dont drink it you will die


----------



## Pusher (Mar 7, 2017)

After re-reading the original OP’s posts throughout this thread one can come to the conclusion that there just might be other factors at work for the reasoning for low ratings. It could be anything, but really I don’t think it’s because of looks otherwise Uber/Lyft would really be having a hard time finding drivers.

OP ask yourself - does it really matter what others think of you? At the end of the day we all are headed for the same 100% conclusion in life. Your headstone and mine will not state or should not state that we were good looking or that we were good uber drivers. It’s more in what you do between the dates on that stone. Worry much more about that than a superficial rating system.

I am posing this questions to the OP, but would like others to respond as well: 

OP do you think that someone who may have more wealth and power is any better than yourself? 

Do you think that someone that may be in a poorer social economic class is any lower than yourself? 

Do you honestly think that just because someone may or may not have attended college is any better of a person or smarter of a person than yourself?

Do you honestly believe that someone that may or may not be more attractive physically is a better person than yourself?


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Without Fat Ugly Foul Smelling Drivers Uber wouldn’t exist. You have a rating of 4.4 so that shows you are still working and have not Murdered anyone lately. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Prince suni said:


> I have been driving for Uber for one month now. I have been getting a lot of 1 stars lately. I drive pretty safely but once the riders see my face, they look disgusted, repulsed especially the female pax and they give me attitude. I am a little overweight with average looking face. Not deformed or anything. Just people don't like to make eye contact with me. Also I do have bad breath which is a medical condition I always had. I notice Bad vibe in the car to the point I wanna quit Uber. The pax just gives me bad attitude.. don't know how I should react when they treat me like this? I had five women sitting in the back, not trying to sit near me even though there's no space in the back. I was hella pissed. I feel like a goddam loser!
> 
> I admit I don't consider myself bad looking but I do try to look professional at all times, also wearing suit and tie. My Uber rating right now is 4.42. I was wondering if attractive Uber Drivers get higher ratings just for their looks? It's women who give me crap ratings once they exit the car. They run away like I am some kind of criminal or subhuman. What should I do to improve? I can't change my looks. I mean all Uber and taxi drivers are old, unattractive like me. Pax treating me like I am invisible.
> 
> It's a tough world out there! Why is trying to make money so damm hard! Society is so judgemental, rather than rating you on your performance. Is it over for me? Pax just don't like me at all for some reason. Damm I didn't know being ugly was so tough! Depressed as &%[email protected]!*. And I am gonnna get deactivated soon! Should I report to Uber pax r rating me solely on looks? Not performance? I feel constantly bullied by the pax,, feel like a circus freak!


Have you thought of driving Trucks?


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Garbage Trucks perhaps?


----------



## Norm22 (Feb 10, 2018)

Uber eats. Amazon flex, no passengers to dis you.


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

Norm22 said:


> Uber eats. Amazon flex, no passengers to dis you.


Yep, been kicked to the curb by uber/lyft and now I do DD/PM. My car is never clean, inside or out. Most Customers tip and are sometimes bigger than the payment.


----------



## johnydynamic (Aug 22, 2016)

The most likely problem is bad smell. I say this from experience in my younger days. My parents never bothered to teach me basic hygiene. As a result I was the smelly kid who grew into a smelly young adult until I met the woman who set me straight and eventually married me. My childhood and early adulthood were exactly what you describe is happening to you, ie people treating me like I was some sort of freak and me having no clue why. Antiperspirant, toothbrushing, daily bathing, and clean clothing turned my life around. People don’t tell you that you smell. They just get away from you as far and as fast as they can. 

I’m not really thrilled about posting this about myself, but I feel for you because it sucks. All the best to you.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

johnydynamic said:


> The most likely problem is bad smell. I say this from experience in my younger days. My parents never bothered to teach me basic hygiene. As a result I was the smelly kid who grew into a smelly young adult until I met the woman who set me straight and eventually married me. My childhood and early adulthood were exactly what you describe is happening to you, ie people treating me like I was some sort of freak and me having no clue why. Antiperspirant, toothbrushing, daily bathing, and clean clothing turned my life around. People don't tell you that you smell. They just get away from you as far and as fast as they can.
> 
> I'm not really thrilled about posting this about myself, but I feel for you because it sucks. All the best to you.


Excellent and honest post. Doesn't it suck that we have the ability to smell bad odors other than our own half of the time? LOL some kind of sick joke.


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

johnydynamic said:


> The most likely problem is bad smell. I say this from experience in my younger days. My parents never bothered to teach me basic hygiene. As a result I was the smelly kid who grew into a smelly young adult until I met the woman who set me straight and eventually married me. My childhood and early adulthood were exactly what you describe is happening to you, ie people treating me like I was some sort of freak and me having no clue why. Antiperspirant, toothbrushing, daily bathing, and clean clothing turned my life around. People don't tell you that you smell. They just get away from you as far and as fast as they can.
> 
> I'm not really thrilled about posting this about myself, but I feel for you because it sucks. All the best to you.


Well said. Especially in the close confines of a car, smells are magnified and linger. Takes constant attention both of yourself and the vehicle to keep the air fresh.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Prince suni said:


> I have been driving for Uber for one month now. I have been getting a lot of 1 stars lately. I drive pretty safely but once the riders see my face, they look disgusted, repulsed especially the female pax and they give me attitude. I am a little overweight with average looking face. Not deformed or anything. Just people don't like to make eye contact with me. Also I do have bad breath which is a medical condition I always had. I notice Bad vibe in the car to the point I wanna quit Uber. The pax just gives me bad attitude.. don't know how I should react when they treat me like this? I had five women sitting in the back, not trying to sit near me even though there's no space in the back. I was hella pissed. I feel like a goddam loser!
> 
> I admit I don't consider myself bad looking but I do try to look professional at all times, also wearing suit and tie. My Uber rating right now is 4.42. I was wondering if attractive Uber Drivers get higher ratings just for their looks? It's women who give me crap ratings once they exit the car. They run away like I am some kind of criminal or subhuman. What should I do to improve? I can't change my looks. I mean all Uber and taxi drivers are old, unattractive like me. Pax treating me like I am invisible.
> 
> It's a tough world out there! Why is trying to make money so damm hard! Society is so judgemental, rather than rating you on your performance. Is it over for me? Pax just don't like me at all for some reason. Damm I didn't know being ugly was so tough! Depressed as &%[email protected]!*. And I am gonnna get deactivated soon! Should I report to Uber pax r rating me solely on looks? Not performance? I feel constantly bullied by the pax,, feel like a circus freak!


I'm thinking your self-image is handicapping you. On days when I am feeling happy-go-lucky and good about my self, my ratings go up.

Honestly Suni, that was a tuff read. I really feel for you. Your doing your self a great disservice and are unkind to you!

I strongly suggest counseling.

We have 200+ muscles in our face X our body language, X our words. Your mean to your self attitude is being telegraphed to the people you meet.

Do this just for one day; Smile at every pax, greet them warmly and act like you are glad to have them around you. Because you have a great time all the time and wanna share. Watch your stats go up.

We tell people our worth in the pecking order in the first 10 seconds of meeting them.

Your saying unkind things about you.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Regarding the bad breath, may want to call into or email the podcast Weird Medicine with Doctor Steve (iTunes, SiriusXM, elsewhere - http://weirdmedicine.com

Dr. Steve is an awesome guy, this problem is right up his alley and his crew may be able to suggest some things. His show is mainly dudes calling in with embarrassing questions or if they can't find answers elsewhere. Very humble guy, he was (okay, is) a total nerd early in his life and now has an amazing career and a hot wife.

Keep on doing you. Intelligence and personality lasts forever, good looks fade over time.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

I admit...I tend to take advantage of the drunken idiots who hit on me every night. I am fully aware of the superficial world in which we live. I don’t consider myself a model by any means, but I know I will get more tips if I put on some makeup and nice clothes during certain hours. I know how to be friendly without being ****ty. (I’m a married woman.) I can turn a guy down without being a *****: “Aw, man...you are a great guy who will make another lucky lady happy someday...unfortunately, I’m a married woman...it’s been great talking to you though.”

During the daytime hours, I don’t try to look as attractive. I just keep it professional. People trying to catch a flight or get to work don’t care. 

However...FFS, don’t be a slob. Anyone can brush their teeth, take a shower, and put on some clean, unwrinkled clothes. Anyone can have a beautiful personality. Anyone can do their job with pride and professionalism. (None of this was directed towards you, OP. )

Btw, confidence is a HUGE turn-on for women. In the past, I rarely dated guys solely because of looks. OP, I bet you’re not as bad looking as you believe.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I have to say, it brings me so much joy to see this community coming together to give this man some confidence and options. 

Oh, and let me add this. I have never had a female pax sit up front with me. They feel safer in the back and I feel safer having them there. For them, less threat of being touched inappropriately. For me, less threat of an accusation. I don't take that personally at all. In fact, I always feel a bit odd having a pax up front with me.


----------



## Prince suni (Aug 8, 2018)

Off topic but I disagree with people telling me to be confidence in myself. I have to say Confidence is a myth. Women do judge you for face value. They judge you on appearance alone. A lot of man deny this saying it’s about the confidence, it’s a swag, game,, u got so many guys shooting this down. So many man doesn’t acknowledge that women judge you on your looks. Your physical appearance as a man determines how women respond to you. If a women look at you and think u r an ugly dude, she doesn’t care how confident you are, how nice you,, if women doesn’t feel your physically attractive it’s game over. If a women doesn’t feel attraction to you as a man, it’s game over for you. Game is a myth, you can’t convince a women to like you..


I don’t understand people. People don’t want to admit because it’s look... you got so many women deny this shit.. they don’t judge my looks.. they do. I don’t understand why so many men r in denial about this issue. It’s not about confident. It’s a myth a lot of men need to wake up.. if a women doesn’t find you attractive as a man, they don’t wanna get to know you.. your confidence as nothing to do with it. I can’t understand why men can’t understand this.. there r so many men clueless to this idea .. they really believe it’s about confidence.. but I know looks matter to women. If a women doesn’t find you attractive as a man, your level of confidence has nothing to do with that. If she’s not attracted to you, no level of confidence will help with that shit.

If they ain’t digging how you look, it’s over for you. They gotta like how you look!!!!! Women act clueless,, they r liars.. shallow.. women r shallow. They judge you on how you look. They say it’s all about personality, that’s a lie. How u look to women is everything. Your level of confidence doesn’t mean crap. They gotta like how u look.. people should admit this.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> Oh, and let me add this. I have never had a female pax sit up front with me. They feel safer in the back and I feel safer having them there. For them, less threat of being touched inappropriately. For me, less threat of an accusation. I don't take that personally at all. In fact, I always feel a bit odd having a pax up front with me.


I also find it awkward to have females in front. My current car is a stick shift, which makes it slightly more awkward (IDK, maybe I'm over thinking things, but I'm afraid of accidentally coming in contact with their leg as I shift gears). Thankfully, in the times/places I drive, most trips are 1 or 2 pax, so anyone sitting up front is rare (male or female).


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> I also find it awkward to have females in front. My current car is a stick shift, which makes it slightly more awkward (IDK, maybe I'm over thinking things, but I'm afraid of accidentally coming in contact with their leg as I shift gears). Thankfully, in the times/places I drive, most trips are 1 or 2 pax, so anyone sitting up front is rare (male or female).


I agree. And I was just called a creep, "azz hole," and a troll for posting that.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> I agree. And I was just called a creep, "azz hole," and a troll for posting that.


The thing is, even a completely unjustified report of that nature, would land a driver in trouble, and probably their account in jeopardy or deactivated.


----------



## LuisEnrikee (Mar 31, 2016)

You sound like you have a bad loser personality and pax can pick that up


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> I have to say, it brings me so much joy to see this community coming together to give this man some confidence and options.
> 
> Oh, and let me add this. I have never had a female pax sit up front with me. They feel safer in the back and I feel safer having them there. For them, less threat of being touched inappropriately. For me, less threat of an accusation. I don't take that personally at all. In fact, I always feel a bit odd having a pax up front with me.


When your ride counts and ratings go up....they'll feel more comfortable sitting in the front. Trust me!!!!

You also have to learn to read people in the first minute of trip.....whether to converse, not talk. I believe the social game is where many new drivers fail and go off the cliff with ratings.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> When your ride counts and ratings go up....they'll feel more comfortable sitting in the front. Trust me!!!!


That's silly superstition talking.

They are strangers. They have their own rules for handling public interactions. They can sit where they like and should feel safe either way.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Rushmanyyz said:


> That's silly superstition talking.
> 
> They are strangers. They have their own rules for handling public interactions. They can sit where they like and should feel safe either way.


Dude, that person is looking at a rating, your pic before you even arrive. Do you really think for a minute a person using uber and a 4.60 driver compared to a 4.95 driver is coming won't effect where they sit.

Then again, I'm 6,000 rideshare rides, never bellow 4.9 for either platform, what do I know.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Dude, that person is looking at a rating, your pic before you even arrive. Do you really think for a minute a person using uber and a 4.60 driver compared to a 4.95 driver is coming won't effect where they sit.


That's exactly what I think. My rating is 4.97. They sit where they sit because they want to sit there. Men do it, women do it, kids do it.

The only generalization I can make about it is that people who sit up front are more outgoing. Not necessarily the case, but seems to be more commonplace.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Rushmanyyz said:


> That's exactly what I think. My rating is 4.97. They sit where they sit because they want to sit there. Men do it, women do it, kids do it.
> 
> The only generalization I can make about it is that people who sit up front are more outgoing. Not necessarily the case, but seems to be more commonplace.


So total strangers ignore the ratings and red flags of all the driver ratings and have a seat in mind before the person arrives.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> So total strangers ignore the ratings and red flags of all the driver ratings and have a seat in mind before the person arrives.


Not always. I suspect, like all anecdotes, there is some varsity to your claim. I am always offering riders the more comfortable seat up front, it has more space than the one behind me, but people never bother to move.

Some folks think it's rude to sit up front. I've seen countless "Uber tips" posts online that say drivers rate riders lower because they sit up front. I've seen even more that claim they rate them lower if they sit in back.

Truth is, no one has studied this and it's likely they never will because, at the end of the day, it means sweet **** all. I get a 5 regardless of where they sit.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Rushmanyyz said:


> Not always. I suspect, like all anecdotes, there is some varsity to your claim. I am always offering riders the more comfortable seat up front, it has more space than the one behind me, but people never bother to move.
> 
> Some folks think it's rude to sit up front. I've seen countless "Uber tips" posts online that say drivers rate riders lower because they sit up front. I've seen even more that claim they rate them lower if they sit in back.
> 
> Truth is, no one has studied this and it's likely they never will because, at the end of the day, it means sweet &%[email protected]!* all. I get a 5 regardless of where they sit.


I'm the same way....don't care where they sit personally and never rated anybody negative for seat choices.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Prince suni said:


> I have been driving for Uber for one month now. I have been getting a lot of 1 stars lately. I drive pretty safely but once the riders see my face, they look disgusted, repulsed especially the female pax and they give me attitude. I am a little overweight with average looking face. Not deformed or anything. Just people don't like to make eye contact with me. Also I do have bad breath which is a medical condition I always had. I notice Bad vibe in the car to the point I wanna quit Uber. The pax just gives me bad attitude.. don't know how I should react when they treat me like this? I had five women sitting in the back, not trying to sit near me even though there's no space in the back. I was hella pissed. I feel like a goddam loser!
> 
> I admit I don't consider myself bad looking but I do try to look professional at all times, also wearing suit and tie. My Uber rating right now is 4.42. I was wondering if attractive Uber Drivers get higher ratings just for their looks? It's women who give me crap ratings once they exit the car. They run away like I am some kind of criminal or subhuman. What should I do to improve? I can't change my looks. I mean all Uber and taxi drivers are old, unattractive like me. Pax treating me like I am invisible.
> 
> It's a tough world out there! Why is trying to make money so damm hard! Society is so judgemental, rather than rating you on your performance. Is it over for me? Pax just don't like me at all for some reason. Damm I didn't know being ugly was so tough! Depressed as &%[email protected]!*. And I am gonnna get deactivated soon! Should I report to Uber pax r rating me solely on looks? Not performance? I feel constantly bullied by the pax,, feel like a circus freak!


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
*
First: Pax treating me like I am invisible.
Well maybe it depends on your choice of work area. I quickly learned last summer that in Stamford Ct., the Pax wishes that you were already a drone or robot!!!

*
OK, Let me get out my violin too! I used to be 180 pounds of barbell pumping, taekwondo toned, muscle. That was 35 -40 years ago. Now at the age of 65 I walk into the bathroom in the am to shave and sometimes do a double-take: "Who the cluck did this to you?" I ask myself. The answer comes back all to clearly,: I did it to myself.

*You* have tried to go the classy route... jacket and tie. On Sundays I will wear long black sweats and a black shirt with a collar, but that is as far as I go - at least when the temperature is consistently over 75 F. Yesterday I wore a T-shirt that said: I am the monster that your Mom warned you about!

For my Uber App I used a photo from 15 years ago, when I was still working out at Planet Fitness nearly every day. It is hard for me to still see a resemblance, but when I am asked by Uber to submit a self photo the security cams still agree it's me!

I keep my walking cane in the front passenger seat. I don't need it 24/7 but by the end of an 8 - 10 hour day it helps me to stand as I get out of the car. Less than 10% of my passengers sit in the front passenger seat, and even less of those are women. Few actually see me full frontal. Sometimes I wear a cheap $5 cap with a wide brim visor low on my forehead. It acts like a sunshield. In extra bright days I have large, wrap-around sunglasses... that fit over my usual prescription glasses. Shower every morning, clean clothes, a change of clothes in the rear of the car just in case, no perfumes or smelly deodorant.... I've got allergies.

Oh and recently I have been declining about 60% of the pings I receive. Why? I would prefer only 45+ min trips between 6AM and 12 noon. Also the rides that come with a slogan: "rider is sharing their destination" just annoy the living.... out of me. Also: "rider scheduled this trip in advance".... that tells me that - unless coupled with a "45min+ tag the client is going to see a doctor, or going for kidney dialysis, or some such thing.

This latter group always amazes me.... they all think that simply because they scheduled the ride the day before, us drivers got to bid and chose it if we wanted! "No way, Jose" I tell them. I got a ping 5 minutes ago that asked if I wanted to drive 5 miles to pick up a ride... no clue as to who you are or where we are going. Only reason you got me just now if that I was getting bored!

My Uber driver rating fluctuates with my energy level for the most part.... If I am well rested and have just the right amount of coffee, red bull, and other "supplements" I generally get rated high. If I am down in the dumps I get a low rating. Lately I am averaging out at about 4.79 - 4.8.

I try to stay away from conversations of religion and politics.... but sometimes my more radical notions slip out... such as how self-centered and narcistic it is to bring a child into this world where all the best minds are claiming that by 2050 more than half of the Americans who want a job will be unable to get one, no matter what their skill set, and that the Republicans and other followers of "the doctrine of prosperity" have dispensed with Christ's Sermon on the Mount and replaced it with the golden rule: he who has the gold rules....

Finally.... I started with Uber in Oct 2016.... it took me a good 6 months to settle in and feel comfortable. I'll give you 1 more glimpse into my character... CHEERS... where everybody knows your name..... (PUKE!) I never even created a Facebook acct.... I saw right away how an Orwellian government would use it against "we the people"......


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Right before you pick up pax, drive with your windows down for a bit and air the car out.

Not sure if a mechanic spilled oil on my engine, but there’s a little of a hot oil smell. This is how my riders never smell it, I air the car out.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

Prince suni said:


> Off topic but I disagree with people telling me to be confidence in myself. I have to say Confidence is a myth. Women do judge you for face value. They judge you on appearance alone. A lot of man deny this saying it's about the confidence, it's a swag, game,, u got so many guys shooting this down. So many man doesn't acknowledge that women judge you on your looks. Your physical appearance as a man determines how women respond to you. If a women look at you and think u r an ugly dude, she doesn't care how confident you are, how nice you,, if women doesn't feel your physically attractive it's game over. If a women doesn't feel attraction to you as a man, it's game over for you. Game is a myth, you can't convince a women to like you..
> 
> I don't understand people. People don't want to admit because it's look... you got so many women deny this shit.. they don't judge my looks.. they do. I don't understand why so many men r in denial about this issue. It's not about confident. It's a myth a lot of men need to wake up.. if a women doesn't find you attractive as a man, they don't wanna get to know you.. your confidence as nothing to do with it. I can't understand why men can't understand this.. there r so many men clueless to this idea .. they really believe it's about confidence.. but I know looks matter to women. If a women doesn't find you attractive as a man, your level of confidence has nothing to do with that. If she's not attracted to you, no level of confidence will help with that shit.
> 
> If they ain't digging how you look, it's over for you. They gotta like how you look!!!!! Women act clueless,, they r liars.. shallow.. women r shallow. They judge you on how you look. They say it's all about personality, that's a lie. How u look to women is everything. Your level of confidence doesn't mean crap. They gotta like how u look.. people should admit this.


1. You need to learn your singular and plural.
2. Stop generalizing, just cuz you have that experience (perhaps cuz of your shitty attitude as is evident in this thread) doesn't mean everyone does.
3. Stop trying to use Uber to pick up girls, it's a job, have good hygiene and a good attitude and act professional, it's not freaking tinder.
4. If chicks don't dig you maybe it's time to Switch teams.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Prince suni said:


> I have been driving for Uber for one month now. I have been getting a lot of 1 stars lately. I drive pretty safely but once the riders see my face, they look disgusted, repulsed especially the female pax and they give me attitude. I am a little overweight with average looking face. Not deformed or anything. Just people don't like to make eye contact with me. Also I do have bad breath which is a medical condition I always had. I notice Bad vibe in the car to the point I wanna quit Uber. The pax just gives me bad attitude.. don't know how I should react when they treat me like this? I had five women sitting in the back, not trying to sit near me even though there's no space in the back. I was hella pissed. I feel like a goddam loser!
> 
> I admit I don't consider myself bad looking but I do try to look professional at all times, also wearing suit and tie. My Uber rating right now is 4.42. I was wondering if attractive Uber Drivers get higher ratings just for their looks? It's women who give me crap ratings once they exit the car. They run away like I am some kind of criminal or subhuman. What should I do to improve? I can't change my looks. I mean all Uber and taxi drivers are old, unattractive like me. Pax treating me like I am invisible.
> 
> It's a tough world out there! Why is trying to make money so damm hard! Society is so judgemental, rather than rating you on your performance. Is it over for me? Pax just don't like me at all for some reason. Damm I didn't know being ugly was so tough! Depressed as &%[email protected]!*. And I am gonnna get deactivated soon! Should I report to Uber pax r rating me solely on looks? Not performance? I feel constantly bullied by the pax,, feel like a circus freak!


This made me so sad! OP it's been said in the comments before, but I truly believe that 99% of Uber driving is about confidence. If you act like you have it under control and you know your city and your market like the back of your hand, people in your car will pick up on that. Just be friendly and kind, make sure to drive safely and with caution, and remain in control. I promise if you are perceived as being confident and self-assured, and if you are nice and try to be helpful towards your pax, your rating will go up.

From other threads on this website about the same type of problem, it seems that the drivers who give off an uneasy and stressed out vibe while driving are rated poorly by their pax. Which is then turned into a vicious cycle because then the driver is stressed out and worried about their rating, which then causes them to be rated poorly, and so on, and so on, and so on.

I think the most important things as a driver are:

1) being nice - friendly but not overly annoying, helpful but not a kiss-ass. Just be kind, and smile.
2) driving with confidence and care
3) having good hygiene and a clean, nice-smelling car

Beyond the above three points, it's really out of the drivers' hands. But if you make an effort to ensure you're friendly, driving safely, and smelling good, you are doing everything that a driver can to provide a pleasant experience for your pax.

Good luck and don't let the shitty pax get to you. Please cheer up and I promise if you make a point of being a friendly, safe and fresh-smelling driver, things should improve. Keep your chin up and just keep a fake smile on your face if that's the only thing you can do - sometimes that's all it takes.



Prince suni said:


> I might scare off the riders more if I drive at night due to my looks. I had a female pax cancelling the trip once she got into my car. She thought I was a serial rapist or something. I also offer plenty of mints and candy to my riders including ice cold bottled water. And mints and mouth doesn't really help with the bad breath condition. I had appendix surgery three years ago which causes the bad breath.


Just saw this comment - you should stop giving out crap to pax. The majority of riders feel it looks desperate to offer all kinds of freebies and there is no benefit to the driver to spend money of riders who don't deserve or appreciate those things. I have had pax tell me point blank that they get irritated when drivers start in with "Do you want some ice cold water? How about some mints? I have gum! What about candy? How about a pop-tart?"

All riders need is a safe and comfortable/friendly ride from Point A to Point B. Period.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

* I truly believe that 99% of Uber driving is about confidence. If you act like you have it under control and you know your city and your market like the back of your hand, people in your car will pick up on that. Just be friendly and kind, make sure to drive safely and with caution, and remain in control. I promise if you are perceived as being confident and self-assured, and if you are nice and try to be helpful towards your pax, your rating will go up. 
(Thank you Jules!)*

This is the first thing...

They will have to teach the bots....

Then they just have to convince...

The riders that...

Everything is under control....

Yeah right.....8>O

They will eventually need monkeys....

Or good old fashioned humans...8>)

The day of the human driver....

Is far from over...mark my words...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> I'm ugly as fk (According to my ex) but I rarely see those one stars. Work on your confidence and people skills. Shower and smell good. Unless you look like chewbacca or bigfoot I don't see why anyone would rate you low for looks.


OP here's a perfect example - Pax Collector claims he's UAF but he's hilarious and confident, which makes him totally attractive regardless of looks.

I know you believe confidence is a farce and a shitty excuse, but speaking purely as a female, I guarantee that an average-looking yet confident and funny guy is 100 times more intriguing and attractive than a good-looking guy with no self-esteem and no personality. I'll take someone who makes me laugh over a male model with the personality of a door nob any day.

And I'm not just saying that for the sake of argument - and I believe I'm in the majority of women who feel the same way.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> When your ride counts and ratings go up....they'll feel more comfortable sitting in the front. Trust me!!!!
> 
> You also have to learn to read people in the first minute of trip.....whether to converse, not talk. I believe the social game is where many new drivers fail and go off the cliff with ratings.


Well said. I was a medic for over a decade. This rideshare gig is cakewalk for me. I get uncomfortable with people in the front because if they want to cause trouble, they're right next to me.

I read people incredibly well, a skill perfected in EMS. My wife hates that about me, I always call her out on BS or identify an issue immediately. For me, hopefully law enforcement is next (if my old ass makes it through the academy).

By the way, just to clarify, I'm not the OP.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Well said. I was a medic for over a decade. This rideshare gig is cakewalk for me. I get uncomfortable with people in the front because if they want to cause trouble, they're right next to me.
> 
> I read people incredibly well, a skill perfected in EMS. My wife hates that about me, I always call her out on BS or identify an issue immediately. For me, hopefully law enforcement is next (if my old ass makes it through the academy).


I just feel that many new people feel you turn the app on and make money. Honestly wish I had a smoked dark glass shield like a limousines and didn't have to interact or only when I wanted to. Being untrained with total strangers and the general public isn't a easy thing to understand. I strongly feel you have to keep plugging away with rides and fixing some mistakes along the way.

Repetitive good things you'll learn along the way will only help you figure out this weird job and master it. Plus more and more rides, like Julescase said, will build up "confidence" the riders see while your transporting them. We live in a time where people prey on each other's weakness.

I only wished I found this site before I started driving. There are many many good tips and knowledge here.

I figured out the people thing early, but struggled with strategy and really learned the long long hard way the first year by plugging away with tons of mistakes and errors.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> I figured out the people thing early, but struggled with strategy and really learned the long long hard way the first year by plugging away with tons of mistakes and errors.


There ya go. Like anything else, there's a learning curve to this. 

Ultimately, it's what you make out of it.


----------



## Soulless_senpai (Mar 10, 2018)

This is sad that you think so low of yourself. Come on brother this is uber...Women aren't down rating drivers because of looks. So many stinky abu's and kamal's driving for uber and they have decent ratings. Here's the thing pax want a driver that's quiet and will take them from point A to point B on time and get there safe.If these broads want to talk, then just ask them random questions. All women like to talk about themselves. I've had conversations with girls about the most random things. I'll say random things not pertaining to the convo and they still yap their mouth.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

chitownXdriver said:


> Troll!


How can the OP also be a troll to his own thread?


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

Julescase said:


> How can the OP also be a troll to his own thread?


It seems that he started this thread to troll


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

chitownXdriver said:


> It seems that he started this thread to troll


Highly disagree. I think it was a genuine post by a new driver experiencing problems and honest enough to share his personal shortcomings.


----------



## Y0d4 (Feb 6, 2018)

As long as you don’t go below 4.6 who cares I don’t even start conversations at all and I’m doin fine


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

I don’t think he’s trolling. I think he might have depression. The shooting down every positive suggestion that seems like trolling is a side effect of depression.

/obvs I’m not a doctor, but depression/bipolar runs in my family.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Prince suni said:


> You r lying. Women are a bunch of liars. Don't believe what they say,, they just fakers. lie all the time it's about the confidence. Women clearly want looks first and then if she likes the way you look, confidence comes in. There r plenty of good looking chads with good personality. It's actually a lot of ugly people with bad personalities cuz they feel ugly deep inside. 80 percent of women want the top 20 percent of the hot men. Confidence only works for good looking dudes. I repeat confidence only works for good looking handsome tall dudes. Oh there goes height too. I also a short dude too!! Damm it's over. If you r not physically attractive to women, it's game over for you. They don't even wanna know your story if you r not physically attractive to them. They care less if you have money, education, or status.. they will judge you by your face.. the truth nobody wants to admit the uncomfortable truth. I wish I knew this sooner... Society is so &%[email protected]!*ed up.


I'm not trying to attack your character but just from reading your comments throughout this thread, it appears as if you have much deeper issues than what we're discussing. You seem to have an unnatural rage or hatred towards women and even possibly men. I'm not in your head and no one except for you knows your true history, but your responses sound much more intense and full of anger than someone who's simply looking to fix their Uber rating. You have obviously been hurt and maybe even taunted by some very cruel people, and it sounds like it has turned you into someone with a bitterness that is directing your life and overwhelming your ability to work and function happily.

I'm no shrink and I could be wrong, but you really sound pained and angry.

I'm sorry for whatever you've been through, but try to understand that not everyone is going through life with an evil mind and heart with cruel intentions. Your first goal should be understanding that there is good in the world. The second step is opening yourself up to actually accepting the good with the bad. Some days have more of one or the other, but both exist.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

I am average looking , but super friendly, I am always 4.9 range.
Yes some passengers will rate you low for your looks, and others will rate you low for no reason.
BUT these idiots are less than 10 %, so don't worry about them.
Yes looks counts, I personally rate good looking women 5 stars, even if they deserve less.
In 2000 rides I rated only ONCE a hot girl 1 star.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> I have never had a female pax sit up front with me. They feel safer in the back and I feel safer having them there. For them, less threat of being touched inappropriately. For me, less threat of an accusation. I don't take that personally at all. In fact, I always feel a bit odd having a pax up front with me.


Never? Wow. I would guess about half of my female riders sit in front. I am a geezer, non-threatening appearance, and only drive in the daytime in a pretty small market.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Gilby said:


> Never? Wow. I would guess about half of my female riders sit in front. I am a geezer, non-threatening appearance, and only drive in the daytime in a pretty small market.


Ditto, kinda. 37 on August 17th (be sure to buy me a new air freshener). I am trying to start a brand new market here in the sticks and drive on the outskirts of Richmond, VA most of the time.

I'm totally non threatening and I treat every pax equally and with respect. Like I said, I think women are more comfortable in the back and that's fine by me.

But I totally forgot one! She was a murder witness and the ride was booked by local law enforcement. Long drive (a little over an hour) and she sat up front. One of my best pax to date, incredibly kind and full of wisdom (not to mention forgiveness). Great conversation and a $20 tip on about a $60 profit fare.

Really, I don't care where the pax (male or female) sits. I prefer them in the rear passenger side so that I can see them easily and that's where most have sat in my experience thus far.



Julescase said:


> How can the OP also be a troll to his own thread?


I believe that was directed toward me, sadly. I was also called a few other names in a now deleted post for trying to help the OP out.

But others have called the OP a troll, which makes no sense to me.

Your kindness and wisdom on this thread is great, by the way.  I really hope that the OP gains some confidence, I'm certainly here for him!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> I'm ugly as fk (According to my ex) but I rarely see those one stars. Work on your confidence and people skills. Shower and smell good. Unless you look like chewbacca or bigfoot I don't see why anyone would rate you low for looks.


Which Raises the Question . . .

Is UGLY A DISABILITY ?

Should We PAY THIS MAN TO STAY HOME ???


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

chitownXdriver said:


> It seems that he started this thread to troll


It seems like the exact opposite to me. But I like to take people at face value.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Julescase said:


> It seems like the exact opposite to me. But I like to take people at face value.


Scent Eau de Trolle


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Gmoney415 said:


> I've heard that pax can see what you rated them before they rate you. This must be why my ratings improved as the rude POS stopped taking revenge when they saw that I gave them a low rating!


Nope, it's actually the exact opposite - pax can't see what the driver rated them until they rate their driver. As of December 2017, that's how Uber's rating system works - specifically so pax can't retaliate.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Julescase said:


> This made me so sad! OP it's been said in the comments before, but I truly believe that 99% of Uber driving is about confidence. If you act like you have it under control and you know your city and your market like the back of your hand, people in your car will pick up on that. Just be friendly and kind, make sure to drive safely and with caution, and remain in control. I promise if you are perceived as being confident and self-assured, and if you are nice and try to be helpful towards your pax, your rating will go up.
> 
> From other threads on this website about the same type of problem, it seems that the drivers who give off an uneasy and stressed out vibe while driving are rated poorly by their pax. Which is then turned into a vicious cycle because then the driver is stressed out and worried about their rating, which then causes them to be rated poorly, and so on, and so on, and so on.
> 
> ...


LoL @ "pop-tart" Juels. Cracked me up.

_"ya sure? I got some toast in my pocket"_



Benjamin M said:


> Ditto, kinda. 37 on August 17th (be sure to buy me a new air freshener). I am trying to start a brand new market here in the sticks and drive on the outskirts of Richmond, VA most of the time.
> 
> I'm totally non threatening and I treat every pax equally and with respect. Like I said, I think women are more comfortable in the back and that's fine by me.
> 
> ...


Your a good guy Ben. You Juels and others here really made me glad to have read this all.

Very cool.

The "troll" thing. I think that gets thrown around a lot but don't often see it as correct in the definition. I dunno. But am glad it seems to be much less than even a year ago, here.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Julescase said:


> Nope, it's actually the exact opposite - pax can't see what the driver rated them until they rate their driver. As of December 2017, that's how Uber's rating system works - specifically so pax can't retaliate.


And if I may add to that line of thought...

...which is why you should always thank your passengers at the end of the trip. A warm greeting at the start, a genuine thank you at the end. Shut up and drive the rest of the time. This will cover 95% of all trips.

If you don't give them a seemingly genuine thank you at the end of the trip, they may later think you might ding their ratings and they will proactively ding your ratings as an offensive defense reaction. If you thank them nicely that'll be what sticks in their head, hopefully.

I think this is especially important on Lyft now that the pax can't as easily see their rating any longer. And I think the ratings decline Lyft drivers here have complained about lately is a direct result of this "ratings anxiety" caused by pax not having immediate access to their rating.

So sell that thank you at the end of the trip.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Perfect example of it's not all about looks:


__
http://instagr.am/p/BlW3IPcnJRK/


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Perfect example of it's not all about looks:
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BlW3IPcnJRK/


I was gonna say how the f..k did that fugly chic get with such a handsome gentleman like him but I won't say that cuz I have a feeling that chic (Kassandra?) Might possibly be you


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

chitownXdriver said:


> I was gonna say how the f..k did that fugly chic get with such a handsome gentleman like him but I won't say that cuz I have a feeling that chic (Kassandra?) Might possibly be you


That's wut I was thinking!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

chitownXdriver said:


> I was gonna say how the f..k did that fugly chic get with such a handsome gentleman like him but I won't say that cuz I have a feeling that chic (Kassandra?) Might possibly be you


Hah smooth

She's got better bone structure though.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Rushmanyyz said:


> Ummm...no. Holy &%[email protected]!*, that is insanely irresponsible medical advice.


Einstein, so many toothpaste brands are made of baking soda and peroxide. It's what people been using to brush their teeth.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Perfect example of it's not all about looks:
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BlW3IPcnJRK/


OT for sure but I could see them being together. She is gorgeous and he has a sorta alpha, super focused in charge sorta look. Gangsta or CEO sorta deal.

My girl of 31 years is way "outa my league" Just got a cam to do our crazy and all I could think watching myself;

"wut the hell does Carol see in me"

Snork. I really did (do?)

Just glad, whatever it is, she do. 
(probably my English good skills, eh?)


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> I'm ugly as fk (According to my ex) but I rarely see those one stars. Work on your confidence and people skills. Shower and smell good. Unless you look like chewbacca or bigfoot I don't see why anyone would rate you low for looks.


what does that say about your ex, she would have sex with someone who was "ugly a/f"? sounds like she has self-esteem issues


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> Einstein, so many toothpaste brands are made of baking soda and peroxide. It's what people been using to brush their teeth.


Yeah, those are dosed in acaccordance with FDA oversite. That's a far cry from trusting the advice of some dumb Uber driver on an internet post about Ugly people and their ratings...

We get thousands of uneducated morons in Emergency rooms because they gargle the wrong type of peroxide or dilute it improperly.

If you have bad breath use some mouth wash, not hydrogen ****ing peroxide... prolonged use can cause your gums to bleed and swallowing it can cause internal hemhoraging, even at "food grade" dilution.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> But others have called the OP a troll, which makes no sense to me.


Because he's doing something that's a lot like one of Eric Berne's psychological games, Why Don't You, Yes But (WDYYB).

He's gotten a tremendous number of good suggestions, and he shoots them all down. This is not a guy who wants to actually improve. At best, it's just an exercise of venting.

Christine


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> what does that say about your ex, she would have sex with someone who was "ugly a/f"? sounds like she has self-esteem issues


Who said we had sex? Don't put words in my mouth


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Because he's doing something that's a lot like one of Eric Berne's psychological games, Why Don't You, Yes But (WDYYB).
> 
> He's gotten a tremendous number of good suggestions, and he shoots them all down. This is not a guy who wants to actually improve. At best, it's just an exercise of venting.
> 
> Christine


I haven't really noticed any replies from the OP? Need to go through the thread again, I guess.

Edit: Ohhhhh. Yes, I see. I forgot that was the OP.


----------



## UberPal (Feb 2, 2015)

Just wear an Obama mask and cover your car with Hate Trump stickers, drive in a liberal area and your rating should be 5 in no time.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

UberPal said:


> Just wear an Obama mask and cover your car with Hate Trump stickers, drive in a liberal area and your rating should be 5 in no time.


Or you can try that where I live and enjoy some fresh air through your vehicle's new holes LOL

By the way, I'm a Democrat and voted for Obama. I also own guns and consider myself a bit of a *******. Confused? Eh perhaps.


----------



## Nosoupforyou (Feb 3, 2018)

Im sorry, but yes. People are petty. Just try to be the change in the world.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Julescase said:


> This made me so sad! OP it's been said in the comments before, but I truly believe that 99% of Uber driving is about confidence. If you act like you have it under control and you know your city and your market like the back of your hand, people in your car will pick up on that. Just be friendly and kind, make sure to drive safely and with caution, and remain in control. I promise if you are perceived as being confident and self-assured, and if you are nice and try to be helpful towards your pax, your rating will go up.
> 
> From other threads on this website about the same type of problem, it seems that the drivers who give off an uneasy and stressed out vibe while driving are rated poorly by their pax. Which is then turned into a vicious cycle because then the driver is stressed out and worried about their rating, which then causes them to be rated poorly, and so on, and so on, and so on.
> 
> ...


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
Jeeze Jules, either the algorithms have gotten much better or you are a real, flesh and blood, human being. When I started posting here the only female driver that seemed real was Janice from Middletown. Don't ask me why.... I've had too much to happen in the past 2 years to attempt to reconstruct my thoughts about it.
I do ask the Pax if the air conditioner is too cold for them.... in my car it seems to blow into the front seats only. So I need to freeze for the pax in the back to cool down. This is generally ok, but occasionally I am thankful that I packed a change of clothes...


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Rushmanyyz said:


> Yeah, those are dosed in acaccordance with FDA oversite. That's a far cry from trusting the advice of some dumb Uber driver on an internet post about Ugly people and their ratings...
> 
> We get thousands of uneducated morons in Emergency rooms because they gargle the wrong type of peroxide or dilute it improperly.
> 
> If you have bad breath use some mouth wash, not hydrogen &%[email protected]!*ing peroxide... prolonged use can cause your gums to bleed and swallowing it can cause internal hemhoraging, even at "food grade" dilution.


 internal hemhoraging? Never call someone dumb if you can't spell...

*Btw

internal hemorrhaging these*


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Or you can try that where I live and enjoy some fresh air through your vehicle's new holes LOL
> 
> By the way, I'm a Democrat and voted for Obama. I also own guns and consider myself a bit of a *******. Confused? Eh perhaps.


Same.. the American flag hat has confused some people on these boards. Ha!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> Same.. the American flag hat has confused some people on these boards. Ha!


On these boards, my neighbors, and the entire country. We'll just keep being us


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

HotUberMess said:


> Same.. the American flag hat has confused some people on these boards. Ha!


You should wear a red MAGA hat


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

chitownXdriver said:


> You should wear a red MAGA hat


That hat is not a good look


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

chitownXdriver said:


> You should wear a red MAGA hat


Oh lord.

I covered a local event here in the sticks. It was pouring rain and I had no riders, the event had about 15 attendees.

A kid handed out cammo caps with an American flag and #StandForAmerica. I watched a well educated and connected black woman from the community look at it for a solid three minutes before finally putting it on to protect herself from the rain.

I'm not a liberal, I'm really in the middle. Personally, I've always thought that America is great.

I love my guns, I love my freedoms, but I am smart enough to know that billionaires don't care about working class folks. Liberal morons piss me off as much as ******** that blindly call themselves conservative. I wish we really had more than two parties.

But there's a place for governmental debates and it isn't here, so I digress.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Nonya busy said:


> internal hemhoraging? Never call someone dumb if you can't spell...
> 
> *Btw
> 
> internal hemorrhaging these*


Funny you should mention that. My Dad (in his 70s) could have died from hemorrhage from what turned out to be diverticulitis. His love of mixed nuts and use of NSAIDs landed him in the hospital for three days.



Danny3xd said:


> Your a good guy Ben. You Juels and others here really made me glad to have read this all


I forgot to reply. Thanks so much! I'm a genuinely good person (thanks to my family for that, and we certainly aren't perfect).

Life is too damn short to cause others grief, that's my motto. I entered this world dead, I was about to be written off until I finally took my first breath about five minutes later. I have dealt with health problems and learning disabilities. I was at the top of my class in Paramedic school, helped hundreds of people (saved many lives), taught myself about five programming languages (I'm mostly a full stack web developer), and at nearly 37 I'm excited to see what's next.

A doctor friend of mine once spoke some very wise words. "If you keep one foot in the past and one foot in the future, you're in a perfect position to shit all over the present." Live today for today.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Prince suni said:


> I have been driving for Uber for one month now. I have been getting a lot of 1 stars lately. I drive pretty safely but once the riders see my face, they look disgusted, repulsed especially the female pax and they give me attitude. I am a little overweight with average looking face. Not deformed or anything. Just people don't like to make eye contact with me. Also I do have bad breath which is a medical condition I always had. I notice Bad vibe in the car to the point I wanna quit Uber. The pax just gives me bad attitude.. don't know how I should react when they treat me like this? I had five women sitting in the back, not trying to sit near me even though there's no space in the back. I was hella pissed. I feel like a goddam loser!
> 
> I admit I don't consider myself bad looking but I do try to look professional at all times, also wearing suit and tie. My Uber rating right now is 4.42. I was wondering if attractive Uber Drivers get higher ratings just for their looks? It's women who give me crap ratings once they exit the car. They run away like I am some kind of criminal or subhuman. What should I do to improve? I can't change my looks. I mean all Uber and taxi drivers are old, unattractive like me. Pax treating me like I am invisible.
> 
> It's a tough world out there! Why is trying to make money so damm hard! Society is so judgemental, rather than rating you on your performance. Is it over for me? Pax just don't like me at all for some reason. Damm I didn't know being ugly was so tough! Depressed as &%[email protected]!*. And I am gonnna get deactivated soon! Should I report to Uber pax r rating me solely on looks? Not performance? I feel constantly bullied by the pax,, feel like a circus freak!


No one is going to rate you bad for how you look. _But, if your breath is bad or you have B.O, that would do it. _ Bad odors are more easily detectable in a car. Make sure you keep your vent to take in outside air, and clean your car often and keep it smelling nice.

I have a recommendation for you regarding breath. Take three tablespoons, or more, of Clorophyl per day, every morniong, your insides will love it, and it should cure your bad breath. It might take a week or two, but it will work.

I'm an old guy, pot belly, no young girls find me attractive (not any more, but once upon a time, I'm 67 ), but I hover around 4.8 - 4.9 something, it varies as i drive Lyft, and Lyft doesn't do 500 trip average like Uber does, they change it every couple of weeks, or so, from what I can tell. (My avatar is not me, it's a picture of the real Oscar Levant, the famous TV personality, actor, pianist ).

Bad breath is usually diet related. It indicates putrefaction (causes constipation as well) in the gut, which is due to a poor diet. What is your diet like? Take the clorophyll, and eat a big bowl of steam cooked brocolli every morning with your regular breakfast, and smother it in melted garlic butter, that will make it taste a lot better. Eat a few pieces of fruit instead of a sugary high carb snack. I eat the brocolli which pretty much cured my athlete's foot and dandruff, which I had a problem with for years before i started eating it every morning.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Oscar Levant said:


> I eat the brocolli which pretty much cured my athlete's foot and dandruff, which I had a problem with for years before i started eating it every morning.


What is it about the broccoli that works, in your opinion? I'm not asking for a doctor's opinion, just what it is that you think makes it work.

Christine


----------



## Ray Ting (Dec 7, 2015)

Prince suni said:


> I have been driving for Uber for one month now. I have been getting a lot of 1 stars lately. I drive pretty safely but once the riders see my face, they look disgusted, repulsed especially the female pax and they give me attitude. I am a little overweight with average looking face. Not deformed or anything. Just people don't like to make eye contact with me. Also I do have bad breath which is a medical condition I always had. I notice Bad vibe in the car to the point I wanna quit Uber. The pax just gives me bad attitude.. don't know how I should react when they treat me like this? I had five women sitting in the back, not trying to sit near me even though there's no space in the back. I was hella pissed. I feel like a goddam loser!
> 
> I admit I don't consider myself bad looking but I do try to look professional at all times, also wearing suit and tie. My Uber rating right now is 4.42. I was wondering if attractive Uber Drivers get higher ratings just for their looks? It's women who give me crap ratings once they exit the car. They run away like I am some kind of criminal or subhuman. What should I do to improve? I can't change my looks. I mean all Uber and taxi drivers are old, unattractive like me. Pax treating me like I am invisible.
> 
> It's a tough world out there! Why is trying to make money so damm hard! Society is so judgemental, rather than rating you on your performance. Is it over for me? Pax just don't like me at all for some reason. Damm I didn't know being ugly was so tough! Depressed as &%[email protected]!*. And I am gonnna get deactivated soon! Should I report to Uber pax r rating me solely on looks? Not performance? I feel constantly bullied by the pax,, feel like a circus freak!


I need to watch myself. Im so ugly when I was born the Doctor slapped my mother


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Ray Ting said:


> I need to watch myself. Im so ugly when I was born the Doctor slapped my mother


Okay, Rodney! LMAO that's a good one


----------



## bandit13 (Mar 31, 2017)

Prince suni said:


> I have been driving for Uber for one month now. I have been getting a lot of 1 stars lately. I drive pretty safely but once the riders see my face, they look disgusted, repulsed especially the female pax and they give me attitude. I am a little overweight with average looking face. Not deformed or anything. Just people don't like to make eye contact with me. Also I do have bad breath which is a medical condition I always had. I notice Bad vibe in the car to the point I wanna quit Uber. The pax just gives me bad attitude.. don't know how I should react when they treat me like this? I had five women sitting in the back, not trying to sit near me even though there's no space in the back. I was hella pissed. I feel like a goddam loser!
> 
> I admit I don't consider myself bad looking but I do try to look professional at all times, also wearing suit and tie. My Uber rating right now is 4.42. I was wondering if attractive Uber Drivers get higher ratings just for their looks? It's women who give me crap ratings once they exit the car. They run away like I am some kind of criminal or subhuman. What should I do to improve? I can't change my looks. I mean all Uber and taxi drivers are old, unattractive like me. Pax treating me like I am invisible.
> 
> It's a tough world out there! Why is trying to make money so damm hard! Society is so judgemental, rather than rating you on your performance. Is it over for me? Pax just don't like me at all for some reason. Damm I didn't know being ugly was so tough! Depressed as &%[email protected]!*. And I am gonnna get deactivated soon! Should I report to Uber pax r rating me solely on looks? Not performance? I feel constantly bullied by the pax,, feel like a circus freak!


I am sorry to hear you are having such a tough time. I keep a log of all my trips / riders. I would go to the Uber Hub in your city and discuss the trips you feel you have unfairly been rated on. It is possible to get the rating changed especially if there is discrimination, which is definitely happening to you. You could transfer over to LYFT if they are in your city. Go to their Hub and set up your account face to face. You can outline your experience with Uber and discuss what policies Lyft has regarding bullying, riders unjust ratings towards drivers etc, etc.....

See attached the Discrimination Policy for Uber. Riders & drivers can get kicked off the platform because of it.

I would go to the Uber Hub as soon as possible.

We ALL have the RIGHT to make a living !

I am a driver in Toronto, Canada. I would certainly be willing to help if you lived here.



Prince suni said:


> I have been driving for Uber for one month now. I have been getting a lot of 1 stars lately. I drive pretty safely but once the riders see my face, they look disgusted, repulsed especially the female pax and they give me attitude. I am a little overweight with average looking face. Not deformed or anything. Just people don't like to make eye contact with me. Also I do have bad breath which is a medical condition I always had. I notice Bad vibe in the car to the point I wanna quit Uber. The pax just gives me bad attitude.. don't know how I should react when they treat me like this? I had five women sitting in the back, not trying to sit near me even though there's no space in the back. I was hella pissed. I feel like a goddam loser!
> 
> I admit I don't consider myself bad looking but I do try to look professional at all times, also wearing suit and tie. My Uber rating right now is 4.42. I was wondering if attractive Uber Drivers get higher ratings just for their looks? It's women who give me crap ratings once they exit the car. They run away like I am some kind of criminal or subhuman. What should I do to improve? I can't change my looks. I mean all Uber and taxi drivers are old, unattractive like me. Pax treating me like I am invisible.
> 
> It's a tough world out there! Why is trying to make money so damm hard! Society is so judgemental, rather than rating you on your performance. Is it over for me? Pax just don't like me at all for some reason. Damm I didn't know being ugly was so tough! Depressed as &%[email protected]!*. And I am gonnna get deactivated soon! Should I report to Uber pax r rating me solely on looks? Not performance? I feel constantly bullied by the pax,, feel like a circus freak!


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

bandit13 said:


> It is possible to get the rating changed especially if there is discrimination,


No it isn't, under doesn't care


----------



## bandit13 (Mar 31, 2017)

You are wrong. Done it.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Julescase said:


> Nope, it's actually the exact opposite - pax can't see what the driver rated them until they rate their driver. As of December 2017, that's how Uber's rating system works - specifically so pax can't retaliate.


He can retaliate the next ride, if he is a regular.
In my area when I had enough from my regular passengers, I 1 star them, and ask support not to match me with him again.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Christinebitg said:


> What is it about the broccoli that works, in your opinion? I'm not asking for a doctor's opinion, just what it is that you think makes it work.
> 
> Christine


Dont know, it just works. I wouldn't doubt other veggies are good, but I've found steamed brocolli ( 12 minutes ) then smothered in garlic butter is palatable. It's not great, but it keeps the problems away, and it's worth it.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Dice Man said:


> He can retaliate the next ride, if he is a regular.
> In my area when I had enough from my regular passengers, I 1 star them, and ask support not to match me with him again.


I suppose. I'm in a huge market where repeats are pretty rare so I don't really think about it.


----------



## DelaK (Dec 17, 2015)

Prince suni said:


> I have been driving for Uber for one month now. I have been getting a lot of 1 stars lately. I drive pretty safely but once the riders see my face, they look disgusted, repulsed especially the female pax and they give me attitude. I am a little overweight with average looking face. Not deformed or anything. Just people don't like to make eye contact with me. Also I do have bad breath which is a medical condition I always had. I notice Bad vibe in the car to the point I wanna quit Uber. The pax just gives me bad attitude.. don't know how I should react when they treat me like this? I had five women sitting in the back, not trying to sit near me even though there's no space in the back. I was hella pissed. I feel like a goddam loser!
> 
> I admit I don't consider myself bad looking but I do try to look professional at all times, also wearing suit and tie. My Uber rating right now is 4.42. I was wondering if attractive Uber Drivers get higher ratings just for their looks? It's women who give me crap ratings once they exit the car. They run away like I am some kind of criminal or subhuman. What should I do to improve? I can't change my looks. I mean all Uber and taxi drivers are old, unattractive like me. Pax treating me like I am invisible.
> 
> It's a tough world out there! Why is trying to make money so damm hard! Society is so judgemental, rather than rating you on your performance. Is it over for me? Pax just don't like me at all for some reason. Damm I didn't know being ugly was so tough! Depressed as &%[email protected]!*. And I am gonnna get deactivated soon! Should I report to Uber pax r rating me solely on looks? Not performance? I feel constantly bullied by the pax,, feel like a circus freak!


Dude I weigh 250 and have tons of acne scars, not a pretty sight but my rating has been above 4.9 for a long time. I noticed that my rating stayed in this range once I stopped doing line/pool it just pisses people off, not your fault but you get the bad rating. Also don't talk to people unless they talk to you and stay away from touchy subjects like politics, sex anything race related and try to watch your language. There are a lot of PC police out there these days.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Julescase said:


> I suppose. I'm in a huge market where repeats are pretty rare so I don't really think about it.


I start always from home, same passengers ride with everyday .


----------



## Sammy3068 (Feb 6, 2018)

Prince suni said:


> I have been driving for Uber for one month now. I have been getting a lot of 1 stars lately. I drive pretty safely but once the riders see my face, they look disgusted, repulsed especially the female pax and they give me attitude. I am a little overweight with average looking face. Not deformed or anything. Just people don't like to make eye contact with me. Also I do have bad breath which is a medical condition I always had. I notice Bad vibe in the car to the point I wanna quit Uber. The pax just gives me bad attitude.. don't know how I should react when they treat me like this? I had five women sitting in the back, not trying to sit near me even though there's no space in the back. I was hella pissed. I feel like a goddam loser!
> 
> I admit I don't consider myself bad looking but I do try to look professional at all times, also wearing suit and tie. My Uber rating right now is 4.42. I was wondering if attractive Uber Drivers get higher ratings just for their looks? It's women who give me crap ratings once they exit the car. They run away like I am some kind of criminal or subhuman. What should I do to improve? I can't change my looks. I mean all Uber and taxi drivers are old, unattractive like me. Pax treating me like I am invisible.
> 
> It's a tough world out there! Why is trying to make money so damm hard! Society is so judgemental, rather than rating you on your performance. Is it over for me? Pax just don't like me at all for some reason. Damm I didn't know being ugly was so tough! Depressed as &%[email protected]!*. And I am gonnna get deactivated soon! Should I report to Uber pax r rating me solely on looks? Not performance? I feel constantly bullied by the pax,, feel like a circus freak!


Bad breathe is a big no no. Older pax and girl will rate you badly.

As for your appearance I believe guy not that mean.

Good luck.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I used to get a lot of cancels on Lyft from ladies who are a different ethnicity than me. Oddly though as I approach 1,000 trips with Lyft the cancels have become incredibly rare. Same profile photo and everything. I'm thinking maybe the high trip count helps them believe I'm not some creep. lol


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> I used to get a lot of cancels on Lyft from ladies who are a different ethnicity than me. Oddly though as I approach 1,000 trips with Lyft the cancels have become incredibly rare. Same profile photo and everything. I'm thinking maybe the high trip count helps them believe I'm not some creep. lol


Dude, 9 times out of 10 on Lyft the pax has canceled on me within minutes. Hasn't happened with Uber once (about two months in).

Really over Lyft. I had people tell me how great a company they are, apparently not in this market!


----------



## Ray Ting (Dec 7, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> Dude, 9 times out of 10 on Lyft the pax has canceled on me within minutes. Hasn't happened with Uber once (about two months in).
> 
> Really over Lyft. I had people tell me how great a company they are, apparently not in this market!


Lyft sucks. A rider told me that lyft switches drivers. Im on the edge of dumping lyft.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Ray Ting said:


> Lyft sucks. A rider told me that lyft switches drivers. Im on the edge of dumping lyft.


Ditto


----------



## Ray Ting (Dec 7, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> Ditto


The reason they call it Lyft is because when someone kicks you that hard you get a real Lyft.
A better name would be neverdrive


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

Ray Ting said:


> Lyft sucks. A rider told me that lyft switches drivers. Im on the edge of dumping lyft.


That actually worked out for me today, I accidently accepted a line and on the way there It switched me to a closer passenger which turned out to be a nice $18 ride without taking me to any area I didn't want to go. She was also a hottie.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

SMH


BipolarDriver said:


> View attachment 251893
> View attachment 251892
> Here ya go ...... BEND OVER.
> Monkey see..... Monkey Do.
> ...


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Prince suni said:


> I have been driving for Uber for one month now. I have been getting a lot of 1 stars lately. I drive pretty safely but once the riders see my face, they look disgusted, repulsed especially the female pax and they give me attitude. I am a little overweight with average looking face. Not deformed or anything. Just people don't like to make eye contact with me. Also I do have bad breath which is a medical condition I always had. I notice Bad vibe in the car to the point I wanna quit Uber. The pax just gives me bad attitude.. don't know how I should react when they treat me like this? I had five women sitting in the back, not trying to sit near me even though there's no space in the back. I was hella pissed. I feel like a goddam loser!
> 
> I admit I don't consider myself bad looking but I do try to look professional at all times, also wearing suit and tie. My Uber rating right now is 4.42. I was wondering if attractive Uber Drivers get higher ratings just for their looks? It's women who give me crap ratings once they exit the car. They run away like I am some kind of criminal or subhuman. What should I do to improve? I can't change my looks. I mean all Uber and taxi drivers are old, unattractive like me. Pax treating me like I am invisible.
> 
> It's a tough world out there! Why is trying to make money so damm hard! Society is so judgemental, rather than rating you on your performance. Is it over for me? Pax just don't like me at all for some reason. Damm I didn't know being ugly was so tough! Depressed as &%[email protected]!*. And I am gonnna get deactivated soon! Should I report to Uber pax r rating me solely on looks? Not performance? I feel constantly bullied by the pax,, feel like a circus freak!


Your making a better effort that 99% of the pax. Don't even worry about it.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

To go back to the old days before Political Correctness—— when you knew where you stood from the Name you were referred to on the Street. Fatso-Jumb0-Nick The Greek-Vinny the Guinea- Two Ton Tony. And a host of other lovely names we were Tagged with.


----------



## scott9002ca (Jan 18, 2018)

If you think being ugly is the reason you're about to be deactivated, this probably wasn't the gig for you. (hint: it's not the reason, but it's moot point because you're about to be deactivated)


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

mrpjfresh said:


> I don't know about all this, but I do know why some riders do rate low: *confidence*. Specifically lack thereof, in your case.





Pax Collector said:


> I'm ugly as fk (According to my ex) but I rarely see those one stars. Work on your *confidence* and people skills.


Here is a meme I made with a picture of myself










As you can see, I'm not the type young ladies care to flirt with and no woman is banging down my door for a one-night-stand. Heck, if I were a woman, even I wouldn't want to do it with me.

Yet my rating is 4.80

Why? Because *I'm an alpha-male.* I'm a damn good Rideshare driver&#8230;_and I know it._ When a pax gets in my car, they are in MY domain. I am Lord and Master of this car and I don't GAFF if they think I'm handsome or not. And the confidence I'm feeling comes out in how I interact with my pax. Sure: a few of them will still downrate me for my looks, but obviously, it's not that many.

Oh, by the way: Like yourself, I have chronic bad-breath that makes flowers wilt when I blow on them. For that, I keep a small bottle of Listerine in a cubby-hole in my dashboard and I take a swig of it every so often.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

Yam Digger said:


> As you can see, I'm not the type young ladies care to flirt with and no woman is banging down my door for a one-night-stand. Heck, if I were a woman, even I wouldn't want to do it with me


I beg to differ, why do you have such low self esteem and under rate yourself so much? Give yourself a chance and you'd be pleasantly surprised my man.


----------



## RIchB_IV (Feb 28, 2017)

Just be friendly the moment they get into your car, just not overly


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

chitownXdriver said:


> I beg to differ, why do you have such low self esteem and under rate yourself so much? Give yourself a chance and you'd be pleasantly surprised my man.


I probably could land a nookie or two&#8230;but I doubt Mrs. Yam Digger would appreciate me doing that.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Prince suni said:


> I have been driving for Uber for one month now. I have been getting a lot of 1 stars lately. I drive pretty safely but once the riders see my face, they look disgusted, repulsed especially the female pax and they give me attitude. I am a little overweight with average looking face. Not deformed or anything. Just people don't like to make eye contact with me. Also I do have bad breath which is a medical condition I always had. I notice Bad vibe in the car to the point I wanna quit Uber. The pax just gives me bad attitude.. don't know how I should react when they treat me like this? I had five women sitting in the back, not trying to sit near me even though there's no space in the back. I was hella pissed. I feel like a goddam loser!
> 
> I admit I don't consider myself bad looking but I do try to look professional at all times, also wearing suit and tie. My Uber rating right now is 4.42. I was wondering if attractive Uber Drivers get higher ratings just for their looks? It's women who give me crap ratings once they exit the car. They run away like I am some kind of criminal or subhuman. What should I do to improve? I can't change my looks. I mean all Uber and taxi drivers are old, unattractive like me. Pax treating me like I am invisible.
> 
> It's a tough world out there! Why is trying to make money so damm hard! Society is so judgemental, rather than rating you on your performance. Is it over for me? Pax just don't like me at all for some reason. Damm I didn't know being ugly was so tough! Depressed as &%[email protected]!*. And I am gonnna get deactivated soon! Should I report to Uber pax r rating me solely on looks? Not performance? I feel constantly bullied by the pax,, feel like a circus freak!


PHONY POST .


----------



## Jefferson DDBY (Jul 27, 2018)

This guy probably a troll but I’ll jump in since someone else may benefit.

First off, he says he has bad breath from an appendix surgery. Appendicitis does cause really bad breath. If you are still experiencing bath breath so many years AFTER surgery you are probably still infected and she go back to the doctor immediately.

Bad breath from appendicitis is usually so bad that people can’t stand there own breath. Assuming you’re real and not a troll...that means you have been chillin with it....so I’m going to guess your personal hygiene is not up to normal standards necessary to be in close quarters with people. Which means it’s not just the women low rating rating you dude.

To put it bluntly....YOU STINK. People don’t run out of car (your own description) because someone is unattractive. Those are the actions of someone trying to get away from your funky ass.

See a doctor
Shower before your shift
Change your ****ing underwear....daily
Use mouth wash. Use it between rides if you have to.
You this apparatus designed to increase ratings. It’s called a nose...use it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Nosoupforyou said:


> Im sorry, but yes. People are petty. Just try to be the change in the world.


He could be getting " Sympathy Stars"!


----------



## Guerosdaddy (Aug 29, 2016)

Go to the gym and drop 50 lbs.!


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

How do these troll threads get featured?


----------

